# Members and their Havs (aka May Photo Challenge)



## marjrc

*Since last month's challenge was such a big success, I'm sure this month's challenge will be a lot of fun too.

See if you can have pictures taken of your beloved Havanese pups and dogs with YOU in the picture with them. Yes, YOU ! 
It is the month for Mothers' Day after all, and whether you are their "mom" or their "dad", we'd love to see you enjoying some "Kodak moments" with your furbaby.

As their caretakers, we often don't have a chance to have others see how we interact with them since we're so busy clicking away and being behind the camera.

Now's your turn to smile, giggle, roll around the grass, get a 'facial' from all the licking or sit and enjoy the sun or some evening t.v. with one, two or all of your furry companions.

If no one's around to help take pictures, use the timer. No excuses! 

Please post your May Challenge pictures in this thread and we'll limit them to a max of 6 each. How's that?

Have fun and be creative!! *

EDITED to say: _Since this is no longer a monthly challenge, but a place where you can continue to post pictures of yourself and your Hav, we hope to see a steady stream of photos of all new members as well as updated pics of older members. Don't be shy about bumping the thread so it catches people's attention! _


----------



## Havtahava

Ah, a limit - good! That will keep Debbie from making us all crazy jealous with her fabulous pictures. Ha ha! (I really enjoy your photos Debbie!)


----------



## dboudreau

Havtahava said:


> Ah, a limit - good! That will keep Debbie from making us all crazy jealous with her fabulous pictures. Ha ha! (I really enjoy your photos Debbie!)


Hey, I only posted 5 last time. LOL I could have posted another. LOL

Thanks Kimberly


----------



## Havtahava

That's just because you took a break in the middle of the month!! LOL


----------



## Leeann

I like this challenge, it will be great to put some faces on the people who are owned by all these wonderful Havanese . I’m getting my camera ready..


----------



## irnfit

A May challenge already and mine haven't sat still long enough for me to do the April one. This will be better because they will sit still with Mom.


----------



## Kathy

Marj,
While I love this idea, I am just giving notice I won't be able to partake in this months challenge as I break the camera if I am in the picture!!!


----------



## juliav

Great idea, I just hate to ruin a perfectly good pics. lol No really, the camera just doesn't like me very much.


----------



## Havtahava

Well, I can help get Kathy in this (maybe a sneaky picture with one of her Havs) and Julia is close enough that she may never even know I added her. Hey, wait a minute - Julia, you obviously aren't a photo ruiner (I know, that's not a real word... ha ha) because I just looked up and saw you with your Spoos and Bugsy. (By the way, do all Standard Poodle owners shorten it to Spoo? A friend who is a former Standard Poodle breeder calls them that.)


----------



## juliav

Kimberly - that's a great thing about small pictures, you can't see them too well. lol I actually never heard Spoos in reference to standard poodles. Most of us just call them Standards.


----------



## Havtahava

Well, this particular friend seems to come up with a lot of her own terminology, so I'll take your word for it and won't use it again! LOL


----------



## juliav

You can call my poodles whatever you want, they are not particular.


----------



## JimMontana

To clarify the rules?... is supposed to be new photo, or at least new to this site? rather than older photo people have already seen. iow, it's a new monthly challenge? Unless anyone just thinks they'd like to show it again?  Or maybe they won't get as many votes for older photo, but who's counting anyway, right?  

Also, Marj, you just said to "have YOU in the picture with them". Well, you didn't say which part of us.  Hmmm, LOL. Putting ideas in Julia and Kathy's heads here!  But I guess your idea is to see people's faces, more or less, with their dogs. I have a great shot of Minka on my lap, but I don't think that's what you meant. Or I suppose there could be another month sometime of Lap Shots? Since Havs can sometimes not be lap dogs, harder photos than some breeds.


----------



## JodiM

JimMontana said:


> Also, Marj, you just said to "have YOU in the picture with them". Well, you didn't say which part of us.


I love the way you think Jim! LOL


----------



## marjrc

JimMontana said:


> To clarify the rules?... is supposed to be new photo, or at least new to this site? rather than older photo people have already seen. iow, it's a new monthly challenge? Unless anyone just thinks they'd like to show it again? Or maybe they won't get as many votes for older photo, but who's counting anyway, right?
> 
> Also, Marj, you just said to "have YOU in the picture with them". Well, you didn't say which part of us.  Hmmm, LOL. Putting ideas in Julia and Kathy's heads here! But I guess your idea is to see people's faces, more or less, with their dogs. I have a great shot of Minka on my lap, but I don't think that's what you meant. Or I suppose there could be another month sometime of Lap Shots? Since Havs can sometimes not be lap dogs, harder photos than some breeds.


**** O.k.. I see some of you are looking for loopholes already!! LOL 
I KNEW this might be a challenge for some of you because you may not like having your picture taken, but then, the name of the game is "MAY PHOTO CHALLENGE" ! 

I think the idea is to push yourself a little, get creative and to think outside the box. We take many pictures of our beloved Havanese, but the monthly challenge should be a little different than something you might ordinarily take, maybe it's something you haven't thought of .... no?

I think we'd like to see new pictures, although if you have a really great one in your gallery already, that's fine. The point is to have fun with this and push the envelope a bit, see what happens when you have someone else grab the camera for a change, maybe taking spontaneous shots or posed ones, maybe only showing part of you or the whole enchilada! 

I guess the theme is sort of "being mom or dad" to your Havanese and how you can show that in a picture (or more). Maybe the photos can tell a story.

How does that sound? *


----------



## Kathy

JimMontana said:


> Hmmm, LOL. Putting ideas in Julia and Kathy's heads here!


Hmm, that's right, could be any part of me, thanks for the idea's Jim!!!


----------



## juliav

JimMontana said:


> Well, you didn't say which part of us.  Hmmm, LOL. Putting ideas in Julia and Kathy's heads here!  .


Humm, be careful which ideas you put into my head!!! You just might get more than you bargened for.


----------



## marjrc

O.k., everyone, I'm bumping this up to remind you to get your cameras out and start clicking!! 

Mothers' Day is on Sunday, but you will have all month to take shots that show you with your Hav(s). Dads too!! 

Have fun and let's see what you come up with!


----------



## dboudreau

Marj, 

I haven't forgotten about the challenge, but no one in my house except me knows how to use my camera.LOL  That is my story and I'm sticking to it! Oh and the timer is broken. LOL


----------



## Leeann

Don't worry marj, this has been on my mind, we are going to my husbands mothers tomorrow at the cape with both the boys. the whole family is going so I'm sure a picture of me with my guys will be taken at some point.


----------



## Missy

*new picts of Jas and Cash in the gallery*

Hi All: I couldn't figure out how to post a picture in a thread. But I just put a bunch of new springy pictures in the gallery. Sorry Marj - there are none with me in there- why wreck a good picture of the boys. Here's a link to the new photos.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showgallery.php/cat/518/page/1


----------



## JimMontana

Missy, I couldn't figure how to attach at first either but then found it. If you look below your thread menu, underneath there is a section which has "Attach Files -- Manage Attachments". That will be via the regular "Post Reply", not the "Quick Reply": hit the Post Reply button, rather than just filling out a "Quick Reply". 

But sounds like you still need to meet the photo "challenge".


----------



## Missy

Jim, I don't believe I recall in all the wonderful photos of Minka a photo of you either


----------



## Leeann

O.K. not the greatest, Riley was so excited to be visiting at the cape and running all over the place, he wanted nothing to do with mom.. We will try again for some better pictures.


----------



## Julie

Wow! Those are great pictures Leeann! Looks like you had a great day! Riley and Monte look like "fun" and you are very pretty!


----------



## JimMontana

Leeann, you don't have to sound apologetic: good photos of you and dogs!

Besides, you deserve congrats on having the first photos in the Challenge! I'll post something soon?  

Monte looks a bit like our brand new puppy, especially your signature photo. So we also have a white Hav with b & w pup. I'll post some photos of new pup in a thread or a gallery when I can get to it. 

Wow, Riley's either a BIG Hav or that's a LOT of white fluff; probably both. We've been keeping Minka shorter due to mats, for now anyway; and I should look through the grooming threads, but I liked your comment elsewhere about Riley having undersides shaved. Our new puppy is of course yanking on Minka's hair.


----------



## JimMontana

Here's a few photos. First 2 are older, last fall; but hey, Marj says we can post something older if think it's great, and well, to help get the ball rolling here more, you haven't seen these before, except for you may have seen the first one once in that old "Introductory" thread but I like this view of puppy. The last 2 photos are recent. 2 photos of me and 2 with wife; now that's fair.

Marj says try to limit to 6 photos, so maybe I'll post 2 more when I can get to do some brand new ones. I hope you other people post too!  

Btw, hint to people: sometimes for some photos in posts, if you click on the photo in the post, it opens up a little bigger. 

Photo 1: Minka as young puppy, very tolerant sitting there; but yes, I'm holding on.
Photo 2: Canoeing shot! Okay, folks, the water was extremely calm and we had no worry with dog along. Experienced canoeists. Much of it, the water was like a glassy mirror and I have some awesome lake photos that day. This is on a small lake within a mile as-the-crow-flies of our Montana property up north. Loons and other ducks, and otter! It was so peaceful with no one around and Minka never once got anxious and in photo, actually fell asleep out on the lake on lap as my musician wife brought along a recorder playing there for a few minutes as I gently paddled from stern of canoe.
Photo 3: Minka's not a real "lap dog", but here was sleepy, as you see her eyelids half closed; open just far enough to get some photo redeye.
Photo 4: Recent photo with wife. On a cool sculptural bench (at the side of a sculpture garden at Stanford Univ.)


----------



## Leeann

Great photos Jim, Minka looks like such a sweet heart. Its great that you can take her canoeing with you. I Love that bench in the last picture, really cool.

I had to go back and look at my picture and wow Riley really does look big..LOL He is about 12 - 13 lbs with a LOT of hair.. so a little of both. 
I will admit the thought of cutting Riley down has been on my mind, Monte does a number on him. I am trying to hold out till Monte gets his adult teeth and see if that makes a difference. It will also depend on how much work Monte is as his coat grows wether I keep them both long or short. We will see, time will tell. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mothers day.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Jim of you and your wife with Minka.How cool that you can take Minka canoeing!


----------



## ama0722

It isn't me with Dora but I am the photographer. She has been a Daddy's girl latley and this just goes to show she can't stop loving him and sit for the picture!


----------



## juliav

Amanda - I love the kissing picture, too cute!!! It looks like Bella is trying to give him a kiss too, but from afar.


----------



## dboudreau

Great Pictures guys, 

Since I did have my picture taken today with Sam I guess I should post it. Its not the best, but Sam does have a nice butt. LOL


----------



## Judy A

OK, I'm not in them, but I posted one earlier with me in it and I got a warning to stop sending pictures with a "virus" LOL!!

"Spring is in the air" I swear, MOM, I won't run away if you get me off this 
stinking rope!!!


----------



## ama0722

Isabelle is a kissing monster! Dora at least knows when to stop, Belle doesnt stop!

Judy- I love the flash of pads on the second picture!


----------



## Laurief

What cute pictures!!! I tried to have hubby take some this am of me with the babies but they were horrible!! (of me of course) So we will have to try again. Hopefully we will get to this before the end of May! 
Laurie


----------



## juliav

Great picture Judy and Izzy is right, you got to let her off that leash. What fun is it to contantly be tied up.


----------



## irnfit

Izzy's a dancin' fool. Great photos, especially since she's in action.

Kodi used to do that when he was a pup, but doesn't do it anymore. He just jumps straight up in the air. However, Shelby entertains everyone at puppy class with her dance moves. Don't you just love when they do that?


----------



## Judy A

I'd love to get her off the leash while in the yard, but I am so afraid that she would run into the street. I did let her go this weekend with the neighbors Yorkie. They ran and played for a couple of minutes, but the running circle kept getting bigger and I was just a nervous wreck. I put her back on the leash.....


----------



## Missy

Amanda, Judy, How utterly cute. I love Izzy's belly with paws up. And Judy the kisses remind me of how Jassy kisses us. Sooo cute


----------



## juliav

Judy,

Is there a park near you that is safely away from cars or maybe an off-leash enclosed doggie park?


----------



## Judy A

I'm afraid not, Julia. We have a park, but dogs aren't allowed. I'm going to take her to the golf course early in the morning and see what she does off leash, but I have to wait until school is out and I'm off for the summer. I really don't know if she would come to me because in the house, she runs away from me when I call her! I'll have to take treats with me as she will come then!


----------



## juliav

Judy A said:


> I really don't know if she would come to me because in the house, she runs away from me when I call her! I'll have to take treats with me as she will come then!


Treats should work just fine. Bugsy loves to run away from me, especially if he picks up something at the beach that he shouldn't. What works really great is a call his name and start running in the opposite direction. He thinks I am playing chase and runs after me. It's too cute and will probably work for you too.


----------



## Callalilly

Ok this might not be creative and I'm admittedly shy about posting my picture, but this was taken yesterday on Mother's Day. It seems that is part of the assignment yes? And it's not the greatest quality....ok enough disclaimers.... here ya go ~ My family with it's newest member Callie!


----------



## Havtahava

Lisa, you have a gorgeous family - all five of you!


----------



## irnfit

*Beautiful* family and _great_ photo!


----------



## juliav

What a beautiful family you have Lisa and little Callie is just adorable.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow! I was out of town for a couple of days and you guys have been busy! Great photos everyone! I sooo enjoyed getting to see a little bit of who I have been "talking" to here on this great forum! All the furry kids are just adorable as are the 2 legged moms & dads & brothers & sisters!! I must get busy and get some posted soon of Valentino & me!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Amanda of your husband with the "kids"!  Why is it girls always love daddy best? LOL! 

Debbie-love the show picture! Looks like you were having a great time...and you are right......Sam does has a GREAT BUTT! 

Judy-that is quite the action shots of little Izzy!We have that same problem here too with no fenced yard,but I let Quincy drag the long cord,cable,chain(whatever you're using)around loosely while I'm out there with him,because although he is very quick,I can at least run quick enough to step on that cable 12'-15' behind him and get him stopped.Just an idea.......it works for us.


----------



## Julie

Lisa-
You have a great looking family!What a pretty smile you have!Course that little fur girl is adorable!


----------



## Judy A

Lisa, love the fam picture!

Julie, we do put Izzy on a long rope, but as far as letting go of it....I think I may have a few years on you, so even "catching" it might be a bit of a problem!! She get's to run and play when on the rope and I walk her everyday, so exercise isn't a problem...I'd just like to let her go. We live on a busy street (well, busy for our small town) and are across the street from a grade school. Izzy loves kids and she'd run right to them without regard to traffic. Anyway, like I said, she gets plenty of exercise, so that's not a problem. Thanks for the suggestions.....


----------



## ama0722

Judy,
Something I used to do when I had a condo in the city and no offlead play area was sneak Isabelle into the local tennis courts. We would take a bouncy toy and she would run like the wind. Just watch out because some of them have a door that the dogs can fit thru! 

I am in a city that still doesn't have leash laws suprisingly since Columbus is pretty large. A lot of people make the mistake of taking a dog they think is under control by voice to the parks-between roads, food, people, a lot of people find themselves chasing their dogs down.

The city has recently built a few dog dog parks so I am thinking the laws will be changing soon. Currently they are just having the dog under control!

Amanda


----------



## Judy A

That's a good idea, Amanda. The college here has beautiful new tennis courts, so I might check into that, especially this summer when the students are gone. 
I'm heading to Dayton for Memorial Day weekend with my daughter and her Hav Zoey, so I'll be in your neck of the woods! It's a 7 hour drive for me, so we don't get to see each other as often as we'd like. The dogs will have a great time and so will we.


----------



## marjrc

WOW! I haven't had a chance to check in the past few days, but it's nice to see you all have been busy! GREAT pics everyone! Jim, nice to 'meet' you and Minka's AND Tully's mom. Deb., what better picture than one of you in the ring with Sam? It's perfect - shows you two doing what you love most.

Judy, Lisa, Amanda, Missy, Leeann - LOVE your photos! Leeann and Lisa - please don't be shy about posting pics of yourselves. It's a lot of fun putting a face to a name and it shows you having fun with your Hav. Gosh, Monte is a hairy one, isn't he? lol Cute!!!

I have to get on the ball here too and get some shots taken. Will post soon!

GREAT job everyone - keep at it!!


----------



## Lynn

The pictures are all great; Jim, Leeann, and Amanda. thanks for sharing- I love the one with Dora kissing her Dad.


----------



## marjrc

Here are my two entries. These were taken on Mothers' Day. The first one is with my daughter, Lina and with Sammy. The second is me getting the dogs to do a few things for some treats. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

great pictures Marj! Finally we get to SEE you!


----------



## Judy A

The great Yakker comes forth......great pictures and it's nice to meet you!


----------



## Leeann

Great pictures Marj, now we all know what a yakker looks like.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great pictures and great fam Marj! Everyone better be nice to the yakker or this might happen to you....:croc: LOL! thanks for being such a good sport Marj!:first: You deserve a prize!


----------



## Olliesmom

*My Entry!*

Well - it isn't me but really close!!!!

Here is a pix at my house of my mother and Austin...it was her *80TH!!* bday on Friday - thought the picture was special!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

She's 80??? Wow! Great looking lady! You're blessed with that gene pool!:jaw:


----------



## Olliesmom

I have my fingers and toes crossed that I got her genes!!! :clap2:


----------



## juliav

Catherine,

Great picture. Your mom is absolutely gorgeous!!! I can't believe she is 80!!!


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh - the best part!!! She works in retail still 2 days a week at CHICO"S!!!

Pretty amazing...


----------



## MaddiesMom

Your Mom looks amazing at 80! Whatever she does to keep so young should be bottled and sold!


----------



## Callalilly

I love that picture, she sure looks like a proud Grandma!


----------



## Leeann

They always say keeping active keeps you young, I guess I'm going to have to work for the rest of my life if I want to look as good as your mom..
Great picture, I'm sure you will cherish it always.


----------



## Rita

Wow 80!!!!!!!!!!! She is one hot momma. I hope I look that good when I reach that age. Hats off to your Mom. :yo: :yo: I do hope she shared her great genes with you. She can share her beauty secrets with us.


----------



## Brady's mom

Great picture. Your mom looks stunning as does Austin.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Catherine, your mom looks better than I do. And i am only 38!!:redface:


----------



## Olliesmom

* LOL!!!* Aren't you the :angel:

I keep telling her it's only another day and she looks great!!!


----------



## ama0722

Okay how many glasses of water does she drink per day to keep her skin like that?

Well, I have a new cute photo. Dora's daddy is a mathematician and outside his office at OSU they have these big numbers that just make for a cute photo opportunity! Here are my girls corresponding to their age!


----------



## dboudreau

Catherine, your mom is amazing.  Marj, what a wonderful picture of you, your Daughter and Sammy. Julie, I haven't seen your picture yet. Hint hint. :wink: Amanda, very cute.


----------



## Laurief

Catherine -= great pic of Mom & Austin, he has gotten so big! My Mother-in-law is one of those lovely ladies that looks about 55-60 and she is 83!! Too bad they are not my genes, but hubbys - and hopefully my kids!
Laurie


----------



## mintchip

I think we've found the winner of the May challenge!!!It is ..................
*OLLIE & AUSTIN'S MOM
aka CATHERINE*

Great photo


----------



## Julie

Gosh.......I feel AND look old.......Catherine-your Mom is gorgeous!I can not believe she is 80!

Amanda,Those are cute photos of your girls and what a clever idea!


----------



## Olliesmom

Thx for all the compliments - I am going to have her read them - it will make her feel good!!! You are all very sweet!

Amanda - altho I live in the SF Bay Area I was born and raised in Hamilton Ohio - went to school at OSU - (woody hayes era) and lived in Reynoldsburg...home of the Tomato!!!

Love OSU!!!


----------



## marjrc

Doggie Nut said:


> Great pictures and great fam Marj! Everyone better be nice to the yakker or this might happen to you....:croc: LOL! thanks for being such a good sport Marj!:first: You deserve a prize!


*ROFLMBO !!!!!!* You guys are hilarious!!! LOVE the croc!  I really need to get another of me and Ricky, but none so far.

Amanda, I LOVE those pics with the numbers! Great idea!

Catherine, I can't add a thing to what everyone else has said. Your mom looks beautiful! Congratulations to her for her 80th!


----------



## Julie




----------



## Olliesmom

ahhhhhhhhh...love the graduation hat!!!!


----------



## marjrc

"don't hurl", she says! Silly thing!! You guys look great! Congratulations on the graduation of your son! 

I LOVE the last pic of Quincy! omg, what a great shot of him in the hat, all tired out. What a sweetie!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations to your son and Quincy is the cutes grad I've ever seen.


----------



## Julie

Thank you......Quincy had a wet stache,so it looked extra bad,but I took the pictures anyway!


----------



## good buddy

congratulations to you on your son's graduation. Quincy looks ready to graduate to a nap. Nice photos!


----------



## whitBmom

Wow, congratulations to you and your son!! Quincy is so cute!!


----------



## ama0722

I love the photo with Quincy looking so tired from all those graduation parties!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie: You must be very proud Parents. Great pictures. Quincy is soo cute.


----------



## Leeann

Great pictures, Congrats to your son.


----------



## Judy A

congrats, Julie. Graduation time is indeed exhausting! Quincy is too cute for words....you have a handsome family as well. Is your son going on to college?


----------



## mintchip

Love the photos Julie!! (esp. resting with the hat on)
Congratulations!


----------



## Julie

Thank you everyone for the kind words and wishes.I'll pass them on to my son.Just getting him through high school(he didn't want to go)was like this:frusty: even though he is a very smart,gifted kid.......but I do think he will go on to college in the fall.He is registered and will be starting with radiology in mind.......though,I think he will change.......:suspicious: 

What a great feeling to get that whole party,graduation thing over!Stress Less now!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, great photos and congratulations to all.
Just know that college is a time for exploration. My son started pre-law and ended up a communications major. He is now a magazine editor. My daughter was going undecided, then decided on papalegaland cried when she saw her books, and went into computer graphics, which she loves. Just do't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Julie

Michele,
Thanks for that......:biggrin1: We just want him to go to college period.Anymore you really need it to make it out there.He is enrolled and that's the main thing.He also is interested in computers,and teases me,he may go into law(my dream)...he won't....but that's ok....he has a lawyer's name anyway!eace: He has also talked about criminal justice.At 18,it is hard to know what you want to do........took me till I was ....:brick: .....ok........we'll skip that part!


----------



## Julie

we are missing alot of the "regular" chatters here............where are your pictures????:attention: 
Tom?
Helen?
Michele?
Missy?
Melissa? we have seen your pretty face,before though!...so you're excused
Kimberly? we saw you...
I know there are lots of you.......I'm just getting a brain fart... 
I did it..........you guys can too!!!May is almost over......:brushteeth: hoto:


----------



## Julie

hoto:
Okay:

Now I know a few more:boink:
Paige?
Karen?
Mintchip?
Judy?
Christy?
Shannon?
Laurief?
Vicki?
Jeanne?
Rita?
We should be able to look at your smiling faces too!:grouphug: :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Go get 'em, Julie!! Great job! :whoo: 

Paige, love the pic! You guys look so relaxed. It's great seeing your pretty face, girl! About time...  Nigel looks like a goof! lol What a sweet face!


----------



## Doggie Nut

The two of you look smashing!hoto: :thumb: Gorgeous lady & handsome pup! Thanks for sharing.....guess I better get busy!:brushteeth:


----------



## Judy A

I've posted this picture in the gallery, but thought I'd use here as well. Since I'm the one with the camera in my hand all the time, there aren't many photos of me....which isn't really a bad thing! This is my granddog Zoey (black Hav) and my Izzy. I'm going to Dayton to visit my daughter:kiss: this weekend, so maybe we will get some updated pictures while I'm there.


----------



## ama0722

Judy-
Nice to see a face with the picture! My mom always refers to herself as a doggy grandma!

Have fun in dayton this weekend (only an hour from me!) I think I am going there next month for an obedience trial. This weekend is our rescue run, I think I am taking the girls on the 5K but we will probably walk, Dora hates to run (but so do I!)

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau

Great to see more faces, :wave: keep them coming.:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Judy...you all look fabulous! By the way, you have beautiful silver hair! I vote for more pics on you visit!!hoto:


----------



## Judy A

Thanks, Vicki....my youth group kids refer to me as a "kid" myself! I sometimes forget that I'm so "silver" and that I probably shouldn't be acting like such a "goofball" in public! I'm mad though, as I still have one more year to qualify for my Sr. citizens discount at the local clothing store.....you'd think with my hair I should get it anyway!:rant:


----------



## juliav

Judy,

Great picture you looks great and I love your silver hair.


----------



## Leeann

Great pictures everyone, time is running out only 1 more week left and it looks like we sre still missing some important pictures from Julie's list


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Paige and Judy! :whoo: 

I remember seeing your pretty face now Judy!I must of saw your photo in the gallery......:doh:

Pretty lady ...you are Paige!:biggrin1: 

Calling for you others..........:ranger:
we're waiting............


----------



## Leeann

Too funny Paige, I was smart I got mine up there as fast as possable so everyone would forget about it as new ones came in...LOL


----------



## Suuske747

*Carnaval Piccie*

All those lovely pictures!! And those happy faces!! Lovely people!!!

I also am always the one holding the camera....so the only piccies made of me recentely are the ones from February, made in our backyard, when here in the Netherlands it was Carnaval. So you see me in my self-made Carnaval outfit  
So just to emphasize I do NOT wear that in daily life hahahaha 
Only 3 days a year when it's the Crazy Days hahahah and yes of course it's a collage.....*grins*









and then of course it's playtime!!!!


----------



## juliav

Another great collage Sierra, you look wonderful (both of you).


----------



## Julie

I love the carnival outfit you made!:whoo: Funny thing is.........I see people around here wearing outfits like that in daily life!:suspicious: 
Seriously.......great pictures...and thanks for being a good sport!:cheer2:
Too many on here are shy!?:suspicious:


----------



## marjrc

Those are great shots of you and Sierra, Suzanne! Love the costume with all it's flowers and bold colors. Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Lynn

I just wanted to try this thing out ......:behindsofa:
This is Casper and me taking a nap. My husband is always out with the camera:spy: I guess he must have taken this one.


----------



## juliav

Lynn,

I love napping pictures, you look so comfy.


----------



## Judy A

It's a winner!! Who wouldn't want to be you in this picture???


----------



## juscha

I got some pictures, too! eace: I hope you like them....


----------



## Julie

Way to go Katja and Lynn!New photos!:whoo: :biggrin1: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Julie, i saw my name in the 'missing' category. Im sorry to say that it will have to stay there :nono: . I HATE having my picture taken & for good reason too....I wouldnt want you to:faint: 
But i will be more than happy to provide pics of my pups! hoto:


----------



## Julie

:suspicious: Oh now Shannon.........not fair!:nono:I hate mine taken too---:rant:but I did it!Come on now.......we need to see your smiling face!:brushteeth: hoto:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Ok, is this good enough! :becky:


----------



## Missy

Love all the new photos Lynn, Katja ,and Shannon. sooo sweet


----------



## Leeann

Nice try Shannon, but great picture I love bath photos..


----------



## Laurief

OK, OK, I give up !!! :israel: I hate pics of myself, and I do not have many as I usually am the one with the Camera. The first is an old pic of me with short hair, and a big rear!! But Lily looks cute!! The second is hubby with Lily and my girlfriends, who we were babysitting. The last is me with my "other baby" my niece Kristina. So there I cant beliee you got me to post pics. I hope it works. 
Laurie


----------



## Lynn

enjoying all the pictures! Casper and I are off to work. Hope to see more when we get home!


----------



## Doggie Nut

I LOVE all your beautiful faces....furry & furless!:grouphug: I plan to post some this weekend if I can find someone to "shoot" me & Valentino!!:yield: hoto:


----------



## Julie

:whoo: We got Laurie and a little bit of Shannon!:whoo: 
:director:I think that's kinda cheating Shannon...but we'll take it!:clap2:I will never be able to recognize you though in a crowd unless I get a really good look at your arm holding a wet dog!ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Laurie!How cute to see the pups on the hammock!:biggrin1: 
And of course there isn't anything cuter then a sweet baby girl!:biggrin1: 
Thanks for being a good sport!:whoo:


----------



## Missy

I can't believe i missed suzanne and siera before... great photos sierra is a beauty--- I love that the forum has become international....


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pics Laurie! I love the one of the three girls and your hubby - the looks so happy to be there


----------



## Brady's mom

Alright. Here are a few pictures. The first is of me and Brady when we used to visit him at his breeder's before he came home. The second is the night of his birthday. Just look at the smile on his face. The last is Brady napping with his dad. They do this a lot!:biggrin1:


----------



## juscha

They share a pillow, how cute is that! :clap2:


----------



## vfeldman

okay....it took a few days and some groveling to get them to all look the same direction....wish I had one of those fancy cameras that was on another thread; Here are my 3; Jazz is the youngest, 6 months. Diamond is the oldest and Bear is a pup 2 years that we kept from a litter. Diamond is 5. The human is me!

Vicki


----------



## Melissa Miller

Nice Vicki!!!! 
I can't begin to reply to everyone in this thread because I lost track on like page 5. But everyone looks soooo good! I love seeing everyone, this is such a great thread. These are not current, so it may be cheating. But Ill post what I have, before May is up. 

Marj, you are the best! And I love your pics!!! Thanks for starting this! :canada:



YES I took Goldie to Vegas, YES she was a puppy and YES Joan about had a heart attack. My guys have been on planes since day one. haha. 

I have one more of Stogie and I, if Joan can find it. 
eace:


----------



## Havtahava

Bwahahaha! I totally recognize that last photo, Melissa!!! That's you (red shoes) and Stogie at the Havanese National Specialty in Richmond last year. 

I love the Goldie In Vegas photo too! Cool.


----------



## juliav

What great pictures everyone, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thats it Kimberly!!!! What to wear this year....ho hum.....of course I wont be in the *parade* but in the real deal! Yikes! 


Here is the one of Stogie and I at Joans summer picnic. She has an awesome filing system, all her mama dogs then thier offspring, so she can pull up a photo fast!
Edited to say.....this was in my brunette phase last summer. Its over now.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I am definitely a Melissa & Stogie fan! LOVE his color! Is he a golden brindle? One of my fav's!:yo:


----------



## marjrc

Oh my goodness, so many new and beautiful pictures!! I LOVE IT! You guys are great for participating the way you are. :whoo: :thumb:

So nice to see so many faces..... o.k., and some arms too - you know who you are (Shannon!) ! LMBO

Laurie, you look great! I love that you have such a precious little thing in your arms. Hubby looks perfectly content with the girls in the hammock.

Melissa, that shot of Stogie's rear and your red shoes is perfect! Awww...... he's so tiny in that shot of you in Vegas.

I can't begin to comment on all of them, but it is such a pleasure to 'meet' you all!! :clap2: :wave:

*Only a few more days to enter pics of you and your Hav(s)! Get your cameras ready for the June challenge, folks. *


----------



## Julie

Alright!We got to see Karen!We got Vicki Feldman,and Melissa!:whoo: :whoo: These are all great photos!What a good looking bunch!:grouphug: 

Now.........if we could just get the others....:croc: hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Melissa, you know how you read a book and picture what the characters might look like....well, I had you as a brunette, so of course, I like that phase! 
So happy to meet everyone.....and I too, love the international flavor.


----------



## Lynn

I was just teasing with the first pictureound: 

This is a picture of my husband and I on our 30yr anniversary with Casper of course:kiss:


----------



## juscha

...and a kitty in the bakground ;-) It's a very nice picture!


----------



## good buddy

This is so cool getting to "meet" everyone! Melissa, I just love that last photo of you and Stogie...even though it's from the back, you're both so in sync with that flash of paw! You're all beautiful people! Of course your dog people and anyone who loves animals has a heart of gold and it shows! You'll have to hold off for awhile on seeing me! I haven't got a Hav yet LOL! Maybe next month after my little angel comes home LOL! Gee too bad, isn't it?


----------



## juscha

Christy, maybe we could see you with another fury friend? :biggrin1: *begging*


----------



## Doggie Nut

Lynn, great pic of you 3 "love birds"!:kiss: :hug: Congrats on your 30 yrs. of wedded bliss! My hubs & I will celebrate #37 on May 30! I promise to post me & Valentino before the deadline!:violin:


----------



## Julie

Great photo Lynn!:biggrin1: Christy...we could see your smile with another furry friend....:laughr a feathery friend!:brushteeth: hoto:


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Lynn, when did you get married? When you were 10??? :baby: (oh, cool, I got to use the baby smiley!) You look so young! 

Great shot of you and hubby with Casper!


----------



## Lynn

Thank you guys! I did get married young:crazy: But it worked out, he is a good guy.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Cute pics Lynn! And I love Caspers new photos you put up.


----------



## Lynn

Thanks Melissa, we are having alot of fun taking pictures of Casper this Summer.


----------



## good buddy

You guys all look wonderful! It's nice to put the faces to the names! ok, we're not quite to the end of the month yet so I'll see what I can do to make the deadline with a furry or a feathered friend! hoto:


----------



## Lina

I love this thread! Such great pictures of all of you and your wonderful havs! eace:

So I don't have my own little puppy yet...  But Christy has inspired me with her "furry or feathered" comment to share some pics of me and my parents' cat Mickey Mouse. The first picture is of me and him. It's blurry and at least four years old, but it's the best one I have. The second picture is to show you why he is called Mickey Mouse (can you guess?) and the last one is when we first got him (oh so many years ago) and that IS me in the picture, but you can only see a small part of me.  He's a very big cat (20 lbs) but he's not fat, amazingly enough. He does prowl around the house like a tiger, though. 

I hope this is okay! I know he's not a hav (he's not even a dog, lol), but I am waiting (im)patiently for mine to arrive so I can take lots of pics to share. hoto: :focus:


----------



## Julie

:wave:Hello Lina!
Great photo of you with your very big kitty!Wow!What an awesome cat!Beautiful markings too!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Oh my gosh, Lina, he has Mickey's ears on his back!! That is so cute! Love seeing you as well, even if it's not with a dog.... THIS time.


----------



## whitBmom

Lina, Mickey is so sweet. Cats are something, aren't they? They are so independent and they hold their own. My parents have a large 20lb black cat names Shadow. I love to watch how he controls Oreo, just with his energy and stare. Oreo respects him and always keeps at least 2 feet from him, and if he gets the "look", Oreo just lies down with his head on the ground.  Thanks for sharing those pics


----------



## Lina

Thanks everyone for your compliments of Mickey! He definitely is a big cat!

Mickey is definitely independent but he does seem like a dog sometimes. Follows you *everywhere*, even the bathroom. He even knows how to open doors. It's really cute, he goes up on his hind legs, grabs the knob between his two paws and twists. We like to say that he thinks he's human.

Marj, we actually wanted to send a picture of him to Disney so he could become their new mascot. ound:


----------



## juscha

Mickey Mouse is a cat!!! *lol* He is very cute! I have two of my own and I love them!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Lina, Mickey Mouse is a lovely cat! Too bad you don't have a "Minnie" to go with!:tea: Still working on my photos!:smash:


----------



## juliav

Lina,

I love Mickey Mouse, what a great looking cat!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julie

Lina,
I too have a cat who opens doors!:biggrin1: His name is Jasper.He opens my kitchen door!He is a stinker!eace:


----------



## good buddy

*I've got one!*

This is a picture of me and Rufus when we went to visit the puppies over Mother's Day weekend. Can you tell I'm excited? ound:


----------



## Lynn

Wow Christy ! 

Great picture of you and Rufus! He is adorable, you are so lucky!


----------



## Lynn

Hi Lina,
Loved the pictures of you and Mickey. Mickey is a big one at 20 pounds! I am a cat lover, have two of them.


----------



## good buddy

Lina, I'm so glad Marj pointed out the Micky Mouse ears! I couldn't see them! I just kept looking at his face and wondering where the resemblemce was!


----------



## marjrc

Hey, Christy, there you are!! AND you have a puppy with you! Very nice to see your face. Yup, you look pretty happy there. lol 

Let's see...... in how many days now?? :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Hey Christy, just curious, did you have your picture taken with all four pups just in case. Or did you know something?:gossip: 

Great pictures everyone.:rockon:


----------



## juscha

Christy, what a great picture! Rufus and you, you are a dreamteam!eace:


----------



## Laurief

Christy - what a great picture!!! How many days left??


----------



## jolynn

I don't have a good photo of me and Skiver; but I promise to get a good one of us when Seaclaid comes home! We have a crappy old digital camera that I have been wanted to replace, NEED to replace, check out the redeyes on me and the pup! (no photo software, either...) BUT, everyone else has been brave, so here goes...oh, and Skive just had a biscuit, so ignore his dirty face! LOL


----------



## susaneckert

I love all the pictures they are great. I guess I can start taking picture of Yoda things are finally calming down around here back from my last trip now I think Im done with every thing knock on wood. LOL Looks like I have alot of catching up to do. Susan E


----------



## Laurief

SUSAN, Welcome back :whoo: We have missed you! Yes you have missed a lot - so get reading!! 
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert

Thanks alot yes it has been a while .His coat is finally starting to grow it looks more like a puppy coat Hurahhhhhhhh poor is it thick too and real wavy .We been playing ball alot since I got back and he is now doing this hopping thing right before he gets the ball its so funny.


----------



## susaneckert

Its great to be back boy is it so quiet here with all my kids moved out my youngest daughter moved out while I was away. I think I need to fine a hobby Im so borred now with out every one here I cant beleave she even took both grandchildren LOL I knew she would .This is the first time my husband and I lived by our self in 3 years so this should be different lol :whoo:


----------



## whitBmom

Awww, Rufus is just so cute!! I would be so excited too  I am like everyone here - I love puppies 

Joanne, Skiver is growing so nicely - you take such good care of him - you are an excellent Mommy. 

Susan, WELCOME Back!! We missed you, but we are so happy to hear all is well for you. Yoda must look cute in his puppy coat now


----------



## Laurief

Susan - Now that you have the empty next I have a GREAT idea:clap2: 
How about another Havanese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom

Laurie, great suggestion!! Why not Susan? Fill the house


----------



## susaneckert

I would love to get a female puppy for showing but my hubby say no we will see about that hahaha.He thought I payed way to much for Yoda but he says he is so worth it, and I got yoda really cheap he has never known any one to pay more than 50.00 for a dog so what does he know not much at all . he has no clue so its a little work for me to get another puppy. And Yoda needs a friend too so in time I will have to save for it for a long time with out him know it LOL


----------



## marjrc

Joanne, great picture of you and Skyver baby!!! You both look like someone interrupted your play. Very cute!


----------



## jolynn

Someone did! We were down on the floor rolling around playing and my DH grabbed the camera and started snapping. He's got one that looks like I'm sniffing Skiver's butt  And there's a few of us kissing and him attacking my hair...geesh, he sure loves to do that!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: More pictures!:whoo: 
It's nice to see you Christy with your new little guy Rufus!:biggrin1: 

It's great seeing you Jolynn with your little Skiver!Looks like you guys were having alot of fun!:biggrin1: 

There still are quite a few missing here..........very little time.....hint.hint.hint.:brick: :brick: 

:director:It is not fair to look and not post.....:fish:......come on people............ :croc: :ranger:


----------



## susaneckert

I posted some pictures but for the life of me I can not remember how to put them in the post since I dont have a url hmmm


----------



## susaneckert

Ok I think I remember


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome back Susan! Great pics of Yoda BUT where are you?? That's the challenge for May...the fur baby and the humans!!:fish: I know, who am I to be telling you since I haven't posted any!:director: I'm getting ready!:brushteeth:


----------



## susaneckert

Thanks I will get my hubby to take one to night and post it


----------



## susaneckert

OK where are all the icons I see people using HMM


----------



## Doggie Nut

Right next to where you post your reply....I've gone a bit over board with them all!!!:banplease:


----------



## Laurief

Susan, I cant believe how Yoda has seemed to have grown!! What a cutie!!
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert

Yes Laurie he has grown some huh? His coat is slowly growing back.I cant wait to see him look like his old self again once his coat is long . He just doesnt look the same with short coat I love his long coat Hubby loves him short .


----------



## juliav

Welcome back Susan and Yoda.

Boy, he sure has grown and his coat is so pretty. How old is he now?


----------



## susaneckert

He turn a year old in march . I love his coat thanks


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I just wanted to share a 'rare' photo of Dreamer playing with Tripp. She will play like that with him maybe 3-4 times a week IF he is lucky. Of course, he would prefer 3-4 times a day. Thats why we want a playmate for him.


----------



## susaneckert

LOL yes I think this breed does need a play mate I know Yoda thinks so too. Some day


----------



## marjrc

Julie, you are a great "assistant" getting people to post pictures! Thanks so much! LOL I love it - official monthly challenge cheerleader. :director: :cheer2: 

Love the pics of Yoda!


----------



## Laurief

Wow Shannon, you almost cannot tell that that is 2 dogs instead of one!! My three, usually two at a time, do this 3 -4 times a DAY!!! When Lily is involved I usually have to say "easy" to her several times, as she gets a little loud and she is 16 lbs vs Logan's 10-11 lbs so I worry that she will hurt him. I love to see them play like that though, it wears them out for a good long nap 
Laurie


----------



## good buddy

dboudreau said:


> Hey Christy, just curious, did you have your picture taken with all four pups just in case. Or did you know something?:gossip:


I must be psychic! I don't really know why, but almost all the pics I have from that day were of Rufus! I think he just gravitated towards me and me towards him! :suspicious:



Laurief said:


> Christy - what a great picture!!! How many days left??


Today is their 8 week birthday! Kimberly has told me they can go home at 10 weeks...so we are counting the days! I already have everything set up for him though. heehee!



jolynn said:


> I don't have a good photo of me and Skiver....


Yeah right! That's a great photo of you and Skiver! The red eyes hardly show at all.

Susan, yeah we want to see you in the pic too!


----------



## Lynn

Thanks Marj for a really fun May picture challenge:first: I don't know about the rest of you but I really enjoyed the pictures:whoo: 
I am kind of sorry to see it end.....:sorry: 

And thanks Julie for supporting and encouraging everyone :cheer2:

I was hoping Jodi and Rita would post a picture, but Jodi must be really busy with Jewels now and the family.


----------



## dboudreau

:boink: Only two days left. 

:director: Julie, how is the count? who is missing?: hoto:


----------



## Julie

Funny----I'm the resident :director: :boink: :ranger:
:biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

It looks that way Julie LOL I see you are from Iowa where at I was born in cherekee Iowa and most of my family is in wash ita


----------



## Julie

:director:Okay people....I think I know who's missing.........
:rant: We need to see your smiling faces....:rant:
Helen?
Rita?
Vicki?(Valentino's Momma)
Susan?
Jodi?
Michele?(Irnfit)
And a new one of Juliav would be nice!:boink:

We are running out of time.....:biggrin1: 

:brushteeth: hoto:


----------



## Julie

Marj-
Thanks for the cheerleader-------I know secretly they all feel like this:argue:
:brick: :fish: :smash: :fencing:

I will need to lay low for awhile....eep: :behindsofa: :spy: :tape: :crutch:


----------



## susaneckert

OK OK I get the point I forgot to get hub to take aq picture I will do it for sure tonight Susan lol PS where do you get all the icons ??


----------



## Julie

Susan,
When you post on the right side are some and then click on more.......they are alot of fun!As you can see,I quite enjoy the smilies!
Cherokee isn't that far from me.......You are an Iowan too?:biggrin1: 
Looks like you got out while you could!:bolt::whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

Julie: No need to :behindsofa: :spy: We love you.:whoo:


----------



## JimMontana

2 Havs cuddled on lap.

Thanks to all of you for your great photos!

Okay, it's not quite end of month yet, so here's 2 more brand new photos. Someone said to see more faces?

Myself at our log cabin very early morning and looking sleepy, eyes half open, with mug of coffee, because 10-week puppy Tully got us up at 5 am! 

Who said Havs aren't lap dogs!  Well, our's don't prefer laps usually, but sometimes like it. Amongst that pile of hair, in case you can't tell, is our older white 11-month old Minka; and then 10-week old black & white Tully cuddled with head lying atop her, and you can see his nose there. Both of them enjoying my lap enough to dog nap.

Then a photo with my stepdaughter Kira, age 15, with 11-week old Tully.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my - Tully is beautiful!!


----------



## marjrc

No need to hide, Julie. I think this is one challenge where we have almost all posting members involved! Way cool! :whoo:

ONE MORE DAY!!

Jim, great shot of the lap snoozers. Tilly is a sweetie!


----------



## whitBmom

Awwww, such wonderful pictures, thank you for posting those - I love how I just feel a smile coming on when I see these photos..... Oh oh, I think that is a symptom of that darn M.H.S.....


----------



## Julie

eace: Great photos Jim!eace:


----------



## Julie

Oh goodness.........
hoto:WE NEED TOM AND DAWNA TOO!hoto:


----------



## Lynn

:attention: :attention: ONE MORE DAY..... STILL LOOKING FOR SOME PICTURES OF SOME OF YOU!:rant: WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## whitBmom

*My hubby bought a camera!!!*

Hello everyone, it looks like I will make the May challenge. Here are some new pics with our new camera 

eace:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok ok....here I am.....when the Diva's were only 6 weeks old. 
They look so different now! I will have to do this pic again before they go home this weekend~!


----------



## dboudreau

Hi everyone. :yo: This has been so much fun. Thanks Marj. What's next, I wonder?:gossip:

Gotta love those Diva's


----------



## marjrc

Great to see you again, Helen - you and hubby with Oreo. Too cute!

Kathy, nice to finally meet you! You're so pretty, why would you want to hide that beautiful smile, now huh?? Love the girls. 

Wow...... this thread must be a record for the most pages - what, 23 pages now? lol:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl

Thank you for all the pictures. I have to admit that some of you do not look anything like I had imagined you. I will have to bookmark this post so that I do not forget. Hey, did I ever tell you that you have great tastes in dogs? 
It has been a pleasure "meeting" you!!!


----------



## susaneckert

OK for you julie does this pic work for you LOL


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok....Here is a new one from tonite~ (sorry about my sweaty face, it's hot here in Northern California!)
Diva's are 9 1/2 weeks old now. What a difference!


----------



## Cheryl

Katie--What sweet puppies you have. Are you sure that they are all spoken for. I could fall in love with one or two.


----------



## juliav

Hey Helen - great pictures of all three of you. I promise to post something tonight....at least I hope so. We been havig some problems with our softwear...sigh.

Katie - love the picture of you and your girls. They fit so nicely in your hands. 

Susan - looking good!!


----------



## Havtahava

I barely made it before the month is over! :biggrin1:

I wish I had combed my hair or freshened my face, but you get to see me after a long day of tending to extended family and playing with puppies.


----------



## Julie

Oh Helen........your just beautiful!:biggrin1: Whoo hoo!We got Helen,Oreo and her husband!Nice looking bunch!:whoo: :dance:

Susan....... :biggrin1: If I could find a big,big smile:biggrin1: as large as the screen I'd put it up just for you!I'm thrilled to see you with Yoda!What a great picture!:whoo: 

Katie...what a sweet surprise you are with those cute puppies!:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Kimberly-------we know you are adorable already!You're just trying to rub it in now!:laugh: lol!Love the new photo with the boys!:whoo:


----------



## juliav

Kimberly - you and the boys look mahhhhvelous.


----------



## juliav

As promised, here are the pictures of Bugsy and I. Disclaimer: look at your own risk.


----------



## Judy A

Nice to finally meet you, Helen! Oreo is so darn cute....OK, you guys are too......


----------



## Missy

everyone is so gorgeous, pups and people. great to put faces with the names. 
I ran out of time this month- and I don't have any of me with the boys---may surprise you with the June Challenge.


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Great Pictures Julia!:whoo: There is "nothing to risk"........you are a pretty lady!:biggrin1: Bugsy is such a cute guy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Missy,
Did I actually miss harassing you for this photo challenge?We just can not be doing that!:boink:I'm an equal harrassment opportunity right here!:boink:

WE MUST SEE your pretty smiling :biggrin1: face TODAY--Missy!hoto:The month isn't over yet......:sorry: hoto:


----------



## Havtahava

Julia, you look great! You remind me of someone (from a movie) and I can't pinpoint it. I'm so bad at remembering actor/actress's names.

I need to go back through and look at all the photos. Helen, that is a great photo of you guys. Fun!


----------



## juliav

I have to agree with Missy, everyone looks so good in their pictures, we must have a father's day challenge. I think pictures of our significant others with pups and/or kids would be great. 

Missy - I agree with Julie, you can still post a pic of you and your pups you still have today.

Edited to add that I seem to be agreeing a lot today....that's enitrely out of character for me.


----------



## Missy

Oh Dear. the pressure Julie. here's the thing--- I am at work all day today and my In-laws are arriving from Georgia at 5pm. It's not going to happen today. But If Marj gives me permission I promise to post something here in this thread next week- even though it won't technically be May. AOK?


----------



## Lynn

What alot of great pictures right at the end of the month!:whoo: Soooo exciting! Love the new pictures of Helen, hubby an Oreo sooo cute, and Katie and Kimberly and puppies, awesome....and Susan and Yoda his hair is growing and he is sooo cute and Julie looks lovely with her dog, just like a had her pictured in my mind.
Thanks everyone for sharingarty: I agree with the others we *must* have a picture of Missy! Someone PM her.... she has a new camera, no excuses:bolt:


----------



## susaneckert

Wow look at all of you!!!! Great pictures. I hate my picture taken I dont take good pictures.But Yoda does LOL He even smiles for the camera. I think that hubbys should get in the pictures too and or children .OH I got some news last night I am going to be another grandmas eek!!! number 11


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

11, WOW!! Congratulations Susan. You must be sooo excited. I think you should celebrate by getting another Havanese!!!:cheer2: :baby: :whoo: 
I HATE having my picture taken too Susan, so dont feel bad.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok "ya'll" I finally got some pics of Valentino & Me! Only problem, I've forgotten how to do it???:frusty: Someone want to help out a computer challenged 50 something??:help: :help: :smash:


----------



## Olliesmom

first shrink the pix with the shrink photo website that is to the right of our posts...about 50%...save it...then post reply and scroll down to manage attachments and then browse for ix then open it!!! should be there...

oh and today I have officially entered the 50 somethingS - 50 today!! :frusty:


----------



## Doggie Nut

thanks to everyone who helped me get to this shining moment..LOL!! I hope this works....thanks for everyone's patience! I'm getting in right under the wire!:flame: :clap2:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Gorgeous!!!! I love it! Yeaaaaaaa Vicki! I think you and Valentino look marvelous!


----------



## Laurief

Yay - Vicki made it :clap2: Great pictures!!


----------



## juliav

Vicki,

You and Valentino look beautiful!!! It's so wonderful to finally "meet" everyone.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks everyone...you are too kind! My hubs INSISTED on posing us in front of my sunflower painting....not much variety, but for me this is probably as good as it gets!(Hey isn't that the name of a movie?) Melissa...as close as I am to you I should make an appt.....I just don't want you to see how "un-trained" Valentino is! Not sure we could keep him still long enough for a REAL photo!:attention: :Cry: p.s. yesterday was our 37th wedding aniversary! also.... geez didn't intend to make my pics so BIG!!


----------



## whitBmom

These are wonderful pictures! This May challenge was great and I agree that it is so nice to put a name and face together.

Susan, congratulations on your 11th grandchild - this wonderful


----------



## Havtahava

Vicki, it's great to see you and Valentino! You have a very sparkly smile!


----------



## Doggie Nut

WOW!! With all these compliments I should post pics more often! LOL!! By the way I'm going to be a MiMi again too...this will only be #5 for us, Susan....congrats to you on #11!!!:wave: reggers: :juggle:


----------



## juliav

Susan and Vicki,

Congrats on #11 and #5, that's a whole lot of grand kids.


----------



## irnfit

Finally cornered Ralph, my DH, and got him to take my pic with my furbabies. Not the greatest...we all need haircuts :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Michele! It's great to see you - - and Kodi & Shelby, too. Your yard looks heavenly and lush.


----------



## irnfit

Thanks, Kimberly. The lush plants are our bonsai trees. It's Ralph's hobby.


----------



## Havtahava

Ohhhhh, Ralph's an artist! Cool.


----------



## irnfit

Yes, he can draw. as well. My children are artistic, also. My son always drew when he was a kid, and my daughter is in computer graphics. Ralph is also a singer (that's how we met), and so is my son.


----------



## dboudreau

Wow:whoo: Everyone has really come through on this Challenge. Great Idea Marj. Julie you make the best Cheerleader :cheer2: :whip: 

Happy Birthday & Anniversary and new grandbabies WOW

It is so nice to put faces to names and those puppies are just too cute for words. :grouphug: My vote goes to everyone.:whoo: 



What's next Marj?


----------



## whitBmom

OMG!! Kodi looks so much like a dog I used to have in highschool!! Wow, I cannot get over how similar he looks like she did. It is a great pic, by the way, both Shelby and Kodi are so beautiful!!


----------



## susaneckert

WOW every one looks great and the Havs OMG!!! they are beuitiful Loving it .It is so good to put faces with the names.Congrad on the new grandbaby to come and happy Bday too as for me thank G I have a small place only one extra bedroom and they would have to share it with my parrot hahaha. I still cant beleave another grandbaby Im not that old to have that many grandkids. LOL I just pray no twins for her its my kids that have the chance for twins along with my daughters hub so hm what are the chances of twin my son wife had miss carrage off triplets 2 years ago so who knows but great pictures to all of you I love seeing you all and the little havs with COAT cant wait till Yoda get back to his long coat you just got to love it I know I do :whoo:


----------



## marjrc

WOW! Love the latest photos! I'm so proud of all you reluctant posters! eace: Michele, my husband is a Ralph too. :biggrin1: 
Now, who's the one that asked if it would be o.k. to post a pic next week?? Sorry..... can't remember! Of course it's o.k.!! Go right ahead and post when you're ready. 

It's been great seeing all your faces and learning just a little bit more about you and your life with your Hav(s).

Congratulations for all the good things happening in your lives. :clap2:

:grouphug:


----------



## Julie

Vicki,
You are just a beautiful lady with your painting and Valentino!::whoo: 

Michele,
Love your photo too!How awesome to have such a great family full of talent!I think I would like your husband to teach me how to do bonsai!

Julia,
I think you look like an old-fashioned movie star-when they were REAL beauties-not the fake,surgical ones of today:dance:

Missy,
Of course,we want to see your pretty smiling face as soon as you can post it!We'll wait!:eyebrows:

Thank you all for putting up with my teasing,jabbing,and harrassment:fencing: trying to get you to post your photos!I'm thrilled you did,as are the others I know!We sure have alot of great looking hotoeople and havs on the forum huh?:grouphug:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thank you Julie and others who had kind things to say! At 55 it is nice to hear those compliments!:ear:  I have soooo enjoyed being part of this wonderful forum! I have learned so much that has helped me be a better pet owner and hav mommie to Valentino! I never have been part of anything like this so I can't compare but I'd be willing to bet that this is the BEST site of it's kind!!! Cheers to you Melissa for all the time and LOVE you have invested here for us!:first: :second: :third: :grouphug: It's a sweep...you win them all!:dance: Still waiting on some of those down to the wire folks like me to still post their lovely faces!!:brick:


----------



## Julie

Missy.........
Bet you thought I forgot huh?:nono: :ranger:

We want to see your smiling face!:becky:You promised!!!eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Way to go Julie.....rah, rah, shish boom bah!:cheer2:


----------



## Julie

:lalala:Missy..........where are you?Missy.........:lalala: 

hoto::biggrin1: hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Missy....we're still waiting!op2: :yawn:


----------



## Julie

:rant:Yes Missy!:rant:Vicki and I are waiting!!!!:becky: hoto:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Im waiting too....waiting and waiting.....


----------



## Leeann

I think I will have to stick up for Missy on this one, I believe it was my job to try and get a pictures of her with the boys on our play date but old man weather has not been very nice to us..

Missy right now weatherman says rain for this Sunday.. Maybe that means it will not rain seeing how we always schedule on a day it is not suppose to rain and it does..


----------



## Missy

I feel so guilty--- OK Julie and Vicky--- until I can get someone to take a picture of my smiling face with my smiling dogs-- just to prove I do exist-- here are some shots taken in May. yup those are my feet under that skirt.


----------



## susaneckert

Ok missy Im waiting too where is the picture LOL


----------



## Missy

oops -- oh no it didn't work-- the files were too big. (see I told you I would break the lens- I guess the forum isn't big enough for pictures of me) I promise soon.


----------



## Julie

Did you see me?This forum is big enough for you..........and me!:biggrin1: ound: 
I think you like to torment us!:boink::fencing::boink: :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

this is yoda asking me to play with him LOL and the other is us playing tug-a-war he loves that game


----------



## Julie

Missy,I quit smoking after 26 years of it,,,,,,,and have gained at least 20 pounds!YIKES!:deadhorse:Now I'm shunned for being fat,instead of smoking!:fish: I can't win!:frusty:


----------



## ama0722

Ewww are the smilies seriously eating the horse? All photos are welcomed- if a havanese loves you, how can we not love you too!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

beating a dead horse Amanda......


----------



## Missy

*and you thought May was over....*

OK, well it took me half way through June to get my smiling face up for the May photo challenge- But I promised. The good news is that Leeann, Riley and Monte got together with me Jasper and Cash today for a Hav romp so there will be some good action shots of Riley and Cash later today in the June Photo challenge. Jasper and Monte mostly sat out.

Ok here goes the photo I promised of me and Jasper.


----------



## Julie

arty: whoo-hoo!Missy!You are so pretty!whoo-hoo!arty:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Awwww so cute Missy! You look great. 

That is cool to post it after May. See Marj...your challenges keep on challenging. haha


----------



## marjrc

Better late than never, Missy!! It's a beautiful picture of you and Jas! Very pretty! 

so ummm....... where's one of you and Cash???? ound:


----------



## irnfit

Great pic. Nice to see you.


----------



## Missy

Marj, Cash refused to pose.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Missy!! Girlfriend you have got it going on!! Great photo! Thanks for keeping your word! You da woman!!!:clap2: :first: :amen:


----------



## Laurief

YAY Missy!! Great picture!


----------



## dboudreau

There you are Missy.:wave: :yo:


----------



## dboudreau

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump:

Vicki's post in the "Doggie Nut" thread reminded me of this thread. Thought I would bump it up.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great idea Deb! So many newbies....they need to catch up on everything & everyone!


----------



## trustmissy

*testing*

1


----------



## trustmissy

Oops, I didn't think this would even be able to post because of the size of the photos. 

You guys don't even know me and my "Sunshine", but here we are! He doesn't look like your dogs, he is at least twice as big. And he sure wouldn't make it into the record books with his curly hair, but I love him anyway.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hi and WELCOME! Hey, BIG is beautiful! I love the curls! What a good looking hav!


----------



## Thumper

:welcome: Sunsine and Missy (?)!

Thanks for posting! He is adorable and really, he's not THAT big! There is a Havanese here in my town that is bigger than him, they can't pick him up and hold up like that, lol.. There are more "bigger" havs on the forum than you probably realize (over 13 lbs). His coloring is pretty! Is he silverish? 

What fun looking through this thread! I love being able to put faces with names  Course, I had my picture on my avatar for awhile, so everyone probably knows what I look like, but I'll post it here again. And stick w/ the boating "theme"  

Kara


----------



## lfung5

I missed this one, I guess I was not a member yet. I am always the one behind the camera, so here's what I have!

Scudder winning the Delaware Havanese match.

My husband, niece, Freddie and Bella. Bella is hard to see she is so tiny. She is on my nieces lap.


----------



## marjrc

I'm glad to see your new sig tag, Vicki!! I'd seen that photo of you before, you and Valentino, but I'm so happy that you made it into an avatar. Now we can see your smile on every one of your posts. 

Sunshine is a cutie! Looks all settled in there, pleased as can be. Great pics! Welcome to the forum and by all means, post as many photos as you like. There are plenty of threads you can add pics to or start your own. October's monthly challenge will be posted soooooooonnnnnnn !

Linda, great to see you and your family! The pups are so cute, so tiny! 

Hey Kara, nice to meet you again. 

Keeping this thread 'alive' will hopefully get some of the newer members to post pics of themselves and their Havs. Don't be shy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

Marj,
The first picture was 4 months ago, Scudder was 6 months. He is now bigger.
The second was about a year ago when Fred was 6 months. That explains why they are so small. Bella is the only one that really is TINY.

I think the new comers should post their pics!


----------



## Missy

Hi Missy, and welcome to you and Sunshine from me and my boys--- also bigger- Sunshine looks a lot like my Jasper who is 16lbs and Cash is 17lbs.


----------



## Lina

:welcome: Missy! I love Sunshine (love the name too, it describes all Havs to a T)! He sure is a cutie... and the bigger they are, the more there is to love!


----------



## CinnCinn

Welcome Vicki & Sunshine!

I have never seen this thread! It was fun looking through and seeing people pictures to go with the names I've come to know!


----------



## Julie

Nice to see you Linda!You are very pretty!Gee whiz----we have a great looking group of people on this forum and their havs:whoo:

Welcome to the forum Trustmissy and your hav!He looks like a lap full of love!:kiss:


----------



## Sissygirl

This is a fun thread! Love seeing everyone's pic. 

I think the first pic is of my son and Sissy

then

Here is one of me and Sis - I went looking and I just don't have very many of us together.

Don't look too close - it's not very good of either one of us. This is the day after my daughter's wedding. We had a sit down dinner for 356 guests....that was exhausting. My husband took Sissy and me to a resort/spa for a few days afterwards. This pic was taken at the spa. Then DH and Sis at our home.

The last pic is of my daughter and Sissy in wedding pics!

Sissy is loved by everyone!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Marie, you have a beautiful family! Thanks for sharing the love with us!


----------



## lfung5

marie, great pictures. Love that little sissy girl!


----------



## Sissygirl

Thanks!

I think they are a special bunch! Expecially Sissy!!!! Oh yeah DH, too!!!
That sounds bad - kids, too!!!!


----------



## lfung5

Like your new avatar of sissy too!


----------



## Leeann

What a great idea Debbie to bump this it was fun seeing everyone again and we also get to see some of our newer members.


----------



## trustmissy

Thanks to all of you for your great welcome. My "sunshine" is bigger than he looks, I guess. He weighs about 21#. I actually joined this group when it first started, but my computer crashed soon after and I lost the address to this site, and then forgot about it. Someone mentioned it on another Havanese board, (bless them) and I was able to come back.

My dog is almost three years old and he has been a challenge since he was about three months old. He was shy/agressive and took LOTS of work to get to where he is now. He is still not friendly to strangers, which is a shame because people are so attracted to him. He is very loving to those he knows, thank goodness. I have a two year old granddaughter who he gets along great with. I was very worried about them together, but it has never been a problem, thanks to my constant vigilence when my granddaughter was a little younger. I have attached a picture showing how much he likes her.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome back Trustmissy! Love the picture.


----------



## Sissygirl

Adorable little girl and fur baby!


----------



## Missy

Great pictures Marie. Missy I love your sunshine and your granddaughter. 

Marj, can you go back in and re-title this thread to something like Hav's and their owners?-- so we can keep it going and people aren't put off by the "May" thing in december.


----------



## Lina

What a great picture of your granddaughter with Sunshine! Wow, 21lbs is really big, but he sure is a cutie.


----------



## Laurief

What an adorable picture !! It looks like Sunshine is taking a peek up her dress! 
Adorable !


----------



## maryam187

*Sorry, no dog yet!*

But I thought some people might still like seeing the crazy excited Maryam...LOL
We went to the Biltmore Estate in NC (big boy horsie&I) this WE and drove back through the LOVELY Blue Ridge Mountains (big boy DH&I).
I promise I'll post some Pablo&us pics, as soon as we have him!!!


----------



## marjrc

Great pics of Sissy, Marie!! She looks like a big girl, but it might just be all that hair. What a cutie! I love seeing you and the family. 

Maryam, what lovely pictures! You are very pretty and I can't wait to see more photos of you and pupster Pablo. 

Sunshine is a big Hav, true! There are others that are quite big around here, but maybe not so many over 18 lbs. or so. My Ricky is 15.5, but Sammy, who is the same age as Ricky, weighs only 9 lbs. I love the pic of Sunshine and your g'daughter. Too sweet!


----------



## marjrc

I tried changing the thread's title, but I can't. I'd have to ask Melissa to do that or maybe Dawna....... I changed the title of the first post, but that's not good enough. I like your idea, Missy, so will look into it.


----------



## Paige

With so many new members, we could start a new thread called Hav's and their owners" I don't think we have ever done one like this before. We had a Mother's Day one once. What do you'll think?

Hav's with mom's, dad's, and their human brothers and sisters.


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

Gorgeous Photos - love the horse!

Can't wait to see pics of you holding Pablo! I hope it passes quickly for you!

Marj, Sissy is 13.5 lbs. - she looks really big in the last pic - she was very long with lots of hair. I really don't know the difference in single coat and double coat - but I think she might be double coat.


----------



## Julie

Nice to see you Marie with Sissy!hoto:Looks like you had a beautiful bride!
Sissy is a lovely hav!

Trustmissy--you granddaughter is just precious!What a pretty little girl!Looks like Sunshine likes to "peek"--the little stinker!:laugh:He is a nice big guy!:whoo:

Maryam--you are just beautiful!I love seeing your pictures with that gorgeous horse!Pablo will sure have a good looking family to come home to!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Maryam, is big boy horsie your horse? he is one gorgeous horse. So are you and DH. Pablo is going to be in great company.


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Ladies for all your nice comments!!!
Missy: no, that's not my horse, he was on a little farm on that huge estate we went to!


----------



## marjrc

BUMP ........ 
*
New members, please don't be shy about posting a pic or two of you and your Hav(s). We'd love to "meet" you!! *


----------



## amy-ciara

This is my family :

My husband Klaus,

Ciara and me,

my daughter Jennifer.


----------



## Ans

Picture 1. Is my husband Hans
Picture 2. Me and my havanese Hiro


----------



## kgiese

Amy & Ans,

You both have beautiful families and Havs. I was in German about 5 years ago, and these pictures make me want to come back soon. -- Thanks for sharing.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Thumper

I love when this thread resurfaces!!!!!  

Marj, you should make this topic a yearly one 

Thanks for sharing, everyone!

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Aaaah Ans, those Broetchen on your plates are killing me! I miss the good old German bread


----------



## Julie

It is so nice to see our new members! How wonderful! Klaus and Martina--Welcome! Your daughter Jennifer is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Julie

Nice to see you Ans and your husband Hans and your handsome guy Hiro! That looks like a wonderful luncheon....the table colors are pretty and cheery!Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you are here sharing your wisdom and wonderful pictures!


----------



## Guest

Martina and Ans...

Thanks for the lovely photos! As soon as I get my new camera I will post some of me with my two little monsters (that way everyone can see that I'm really not all that hairy and green ound


----------



## Paige

Thumperlove said:


> I love when this thread resurfaces!!!!!
> 
> Marj, you should make this topic a yearly one
> 
> Thanks for sharing, everyone!
> 
> Kara


Yes, I second that.:biggrin1:

I love seeing everyone and their havs.


----------



## pjewel

It was really nice for me to look through this thread and see some of you. Nice to put a face to the name. I feel as if I know you so well already. Maryam, love your pictures. You are a beautiful young woman. Of course you don't need me to tell you that. I remember once upon a time . . . ah, but that's ancient history. 

There are still a lot of the group I've never seen, so this thread probably shouldn't only be an invitation to new members to post their photos with their hav babies. On that note, I'll post one. It was taken when I first got him, but I don't have both of us in any pictures. I'll have to have a friend take a few. I'm always the one behind the camera. I had to include an extra one of me since I couldn't find the original of the one with Milo and it's tiny.

Here goes nothing . . .


----------



## maryam187

Geri, what a nice pic of you! You look SOOO Persian, anything in your mix?!


----------



## pjewel

maryam187 said:


> Geri, what a nice pic of you! You look SOOO Persian, anything in your mix?!


Not that I know of Maryam.


----------



## Poornima

*Hello, Nice to See you all....*

I enjoyed the lovely pictures of forum pals and their furbabies so much! It is so nice to put a face to the name. I agree with Kara, this should be a yearly feature. I have a few video clips, but I don't have any good latest pictures with Benji and Lizzie. I will post some soon. However, here is one with Benji when we first went to meet him. He is 9 weeks old.


----------



## Thumper

Geri,

Cute pictures!

Wait! Is that the "Havanese Forum" on your computer screen at work? 

hehe.

Kara


----------



## ama0722

Nice, I am glad to see more of you and for everyone else, it isn't too late!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel

Thumperlove said:


> Geri,
> 
> Cute pictures!
> 
> Wait! Is that the "Havanese Forum" on your computer screen at work?
> 
> hehe.
> 
> Kara


Always! ound:


----------



## pjewel

Poornima,

So nice to see you. You remind me so much of a girl I know. Adorable picture.


----------



## maryam187

Poornima, nice to see YOU! Wow, I thought you were holding Pablo...


----------



## maryam187

Geri, I forgot to thank you for your very kind comments: THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Missy

Nice to put a name to the face Ans and Geri and Poornima. You are all as Beautiful as your furbabies-- and you know how beautiful we all think they are....


----------



## Leeann

I agree this thread needs to be repeated yearly, it's so nice to see what everyone looks like.


----------



## Guest

Geri.. That is a great photo of you..you have a beautiful smile...:biggrin1:

Poornima...you look OH SO HAPPY with your little fur baby!! :becky:

I have been waiting to get a new camera to post a photo of me and my little monsters.. but here's one for now...(it was a group shot and I edited out a bunch of people, as I don't know how to down size the photo!..)







...see I'm not green and hairy after all ..ound:


----------



## havaluv

Yay! A face to go with Diane! You're much better looking in this photo than in your avatar.


----------



## Poornima

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and it is a pleasure to get to see your lovely smiles and happiness of being owned by adorable Havs. 

Diane, you remind me of someone. It's going to drive me nuts until I remember who! 

Maryam, when I saw Pablo's picture I thought how much like Benji he looked. I used to be on another Hav forum and there was a lady who had a Hav which looked identical to Benji.....including the markings! We had exchanged pictures and were often amazed how much alike they were. When my computer died, all my correspondence and other stuff vanished!


----------



## Guest

Poornima,

I hear that alot from people! When I was in early thirty's I had people chasing me down all the time, as they swore I was Jamie Lee Curtis and would hound me for an autograph! (I have to say that I unintentionally had my hair cut like hers)


----------



## Guest

havaluv said:


> Yay! A face to go with Diane! You're much better looking in this photo than in your avatar.


Well actually, I have MUCH better legs in my avatar!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## pjewel

imamurph52 said:


> Well actually, I have MUCH better legs in my avatar!!!ound:ound:ound:


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc

Diane wrote: _*"...see I'm not green and hairy after all ..."*_

Yeah, but I'll bet you're wearing fuzzy, purple slippers!!! :biggrin1: 
Nice to finally 'meet' you, Diane!

Ans, Hans, lovely pics of you with Hiro. It's so nice that you can enjoy a meal at a restaurant with your Hav.
I love the pics of you too, Martina and of your husband. And Geri, Poornima..... GREAT to see you ladies too! 

When I saw all the pics being posted in the intro thread, I had to suggest to the newer members to come here. This thread isn't overly long, so it's nice to browse through it and see who is who and with what puppy!

I dont' know about making it yearly, because it IS a 'sticky' thread, so it's always at the top of the *Fun Photo Forum *where people can see it. If we bump it now and then, it will appear in *New Posts *as well so that would be nice!

I had Melissa change the title of it to "Members and their Havs" a few months ago. It would be nice to see newer pics of some of the older posters though. I'll bet we may not have changed much, but our Havs probably did!

Great, fun thread! keep the family pics coming!


----------



## Lynn

It is so fun to revisit this thread and also to see all the new members! I hope all the new members post and we keep this going for awhile.

We never did get a picture of Rita and Houston I guess I will just have to imagine what Rita looks like:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Diane, I swear I started thinking you were green and was positively surprised to see your face ound:


----------



## Guest

Maryam..

I know what you mean, as I think of Kowboy's avartar as him...he needs to post his photo..


----------



## irnfit

So nice to see you all!


----------



## maryam187

> Maryam..
> 
> I know what you mean, as I think of Kowboy's avartar as him...he needs to post his photo..


Diane, are you seriously telling me, that's not him??? OMG I'm so naive...


----------



## Guest

maryam187 said:


> Diane, are you seriously telling me, that's not him??? OMG I'm so naive...


Maryam..

Julie raised the question about a TV show...(which I'm clueless about as I rarely watch TV) and this is what Kowboy said :

"Yes, that is Red Green. I love the show but don't get to see it very often. I use that avatar in the kawasaki sport bike forum. I posted the second pic over there and expect some comments from that crew. Rat, mouse, etc. I think I'm the oldest guy in there at 53. Most guys my age ride Harleys and have tattoos but I still like the speed and handling of a sport bike. I'll post a pic of my ninja when it comes out of hibernation for the winter."

I noticed that he just changed his avatar again to his lovly little Hav:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Nice to see you Poornima and Geri and Diane! You ladies are all smashing beauties! I hope more members post theirs!:clap2:


----------



## Judy A

It is really nice to put faces to names.....however I need a spread sheet with everyone one it along with their havs....right in front of me at all times as I have a hard time keeping everyone straight!! If we used our pictures of us with our havs as our avatars, it would be easier!!


----------



## Lynn

Judy A said:


> It is really nice to put faces to names.....however I need a spread sheet with everyone one it along with their havs....right in front of me at all times as I have a hard time keeping everyone straight!! If we used our pictures of us with our havs as our avatars, it would be easier!!


WOW! What a great idea..... is that possible???....maybe Melissa could make us one of those


----------



## Guest

Well my solution was to cut and paste each photo and save it to a folder. When I'm on line I just keep my folder open for reference.. Faces/names are beginning to stick in my decaffinated brain ound:.

I thought you could make any photo your avatar or signature photo...


----------



## pjewel

You can make any photo into an avatar. Take the photo of you and your hav and resize it to no larger than 175xwhatever. It will automatically put in the second number. Easy. I'll do it as soon as I get an updated photo of the two of us.


----------



## Dorisbuba

*Gizmo's pictures*

































Here are some Gizmo's pictures


----------



## luv3havs

Welcome to the forum.
Lovely pictures of Gizmo. 
He is so cute. I haven't seen too many pure white Havs.


----------



## Laurief

HE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## pjewel

I love those hugging pictures. They look so cute with their arms around their little stuffed friends. Awww!


----------



## maryam187

Doris, are you German? There are a few more here lately :whoo: Gizmo is one cut polar bear puppy, love his eyes shut cuddling with his bear.


----------



## juliav

Gizmo is adorable!!!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Missy

welcome Gizmo and Doris!!! another for team cream!!! Gizmo is adorable.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> welcome Gizmo and Doris!!! *another for team cream*!!! Gizmo is adorable.


Yeah Team Cream:whoo:
Gizmo is adorable!!


----------



## Guest

Awww..gizmo is so adorable! BTW..I love his name!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, I LOVE your Gizmo. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Dorisbuba

I'm from Croatia. Why did you think I'm german, 'cause of my name, or?


----------



## Thumper

:welcome: Gizmo is adorable!

We've just had alot of new German members join lately come from the other forum, so that is probably why someone had asked you .

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Doris,
you are right, Doris sounds pretty German, that's why. BIG HELLO to Croatia!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to the Forum, Doris! :wave:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Doris & Gizmo!


----------



## marjrc

Doris, welcome to our forum!! Those are adorable pictures of Gizmo. He's so sweet!

How old is he?


----------



## Dorisbuba

well, when the pictures were taken, he was 3 , and now he's 4 months old


----------



## Laurief

I am in LOVE with Gizmo!!!:kiss:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Kim, you look great in that picture! That picture is so cute. I am gonna take a few of Kona and I in a bit, gotta shower first. LOL ! this forum is so awesome, I just have to say!
Brb, gonna get some pictures!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Ookay, here is Kona and I and then one of my hubby, me and Kona!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Brooke & Kona! You are a beautiful fam!


----------



## juliav

Nice to meet you Brooke, Kona and hubby.


----------



## Leslie

What a handsome family, Brooke. It's nice to meet you! :wave:


----------



## maryam187

OK, I know I put a picture of myself with a horse in this thread before we had Pablo and I promised to add one once we have him. Can't remember if I did so, so here you go, that's what we took today. Do y'alls Havs look bigger on the pics too? I don't know why Pablo's tiny head looks so huge on pictures...?
PS: Lina, sorry, no eyes as always, LOL. But don't worry I don't get to see them either unless I'm cleaning them.


----------



## maryam187

Oh how neat, you can actually click on the pic to enlarge it AND zoom in some more. Not that I really want you to...hehe...just thought it was cool.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Dorisbuba said:


> View attachment 7239
> 
> 
> View attachment 7240
> 
> 
> View attachment 7241
> 
> 
> View attachment 7242
> 
> 
> Here are some Gizmo's pictures


He is so precious. I love the one of him asleep with his bear.


----------



## marjrc

Love the updated picture, Maryam! Pablo's head does look big in that photo, but I know Ricky's does that too. Some of the pics of him look like he's a lion! lol You two are cute!

Brooke, great pic of you, hubby and Kona! Thanks for posting that and letting us peek in on you a bit.


----------



## earfax

*Mollie and Me*

Thought I would join in on the fun


----------



## earfax

*one more of me and Mollie*

Mollie and me in Vermont.


----------



## earfax

*Mollie and me*

Mollie and having a picnic with friends


----------



## marjrc

Elizabeth, great pictures! That last one is so cute!!


----------



## earfax

*Mollie n ME*

Mollie n Me


----------



## mary c

*a few good dogs : )*

at an outdoor show in NJ

Mary


----------



## mary c

*Looking ahead...*

Lovey and her babies : )

and

Silverbelle, one of the babies ; )

Mary


----------



## mary c

*oops thought the theme was b/w!*

must be in the wrong thread.

sorry!

m


----------



## Leeann

LOL Mary I was still enjoying the pictures.
You want this thread:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4221&highlight=photo

A new thread was just started for puppy pictures also hint hint:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4221&highlight=photo


----------



## juliav

Mary,

It doesn't matter which thread it is, the dogs and puppies are just gorgeous.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Me and the "animals" 9 weeks old~
From left to right:
Kitty, Mouse, Tiger, Bunny, and Birdie


----------



## irnfit

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Katie, what a wonderful 'armload'! I'm in love with Kitty! She looks like the "cat's meow"!


----------



## mary c

*Pleased as Punch : )*

they are absolutely gorgeous! and big momma (as opposed to hav momma ; ) looks pretty pleased with her bunch too!

Mary

=MopTop Havanese;132011]Me and the "animals" 9 weeks old~
From left to right:
Kitty, Mouse, Tiger, Bunny, and Birdie[/QUOTE]


----------



## siggie

Katie, great photo and you're all beautiful!


----------



## Redorr

Katie - you look like -as the song goes - the happiest girl in whole USA. What a great shot of five lucky furbabies and one happy mom!


----------



## trueblue

Katie, I LOVE that picture...you are as photogenic as your little animals!


----------



## Rosebud8506

here is my husband with two havs - Otto on the left and Bailey on the right. Otto belongs to our friends. We got them on the Havanese kick! The other pic is me and Bailey.


----------



## trueblue

Great pics! You guys make a great looking family. :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great pictures love your husband tee!


----------



## maryam187

:welcome: Rosebud, DH and gorgeous Bailey! Please check this thread out, looks like you guys live close enough!
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4574


----------



## Me&2Girls

Great looking family. How cute that you got your friends to get a Havanese too.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Welcome Rosebud and family!


----------



## imamurph




----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME ROSEBUD!


----------



## Rosebud8506

thanks guys! I hope to learn a lot here!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*well, here is Riki and Daisy too!*

Might as well add to the pile! This is me as usual...sunglasses, hat to protect from the sun, and the dogs. Daisy is on the left, and Riki on the Right.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I finally got someone to take a picture of me and my baby so here we are (Ann and Roxie).....


----------



## juliav

You guys are too cute.  Great picture!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Ann - Roxie has the shiniest black coat - she's adorable. And so are you. Welcome again.


----------



## michi715

*sleepytime*

yeah...we got each other 

PS Laurie, he's only allowed in bed on the weekends when we want to sleep in AFTER he's gotten up for his morning potty.


----------



## LuvCicero

Guess I will put a face to the name. The sweetie pie is Cicero and the other one is the woman that loves him so very much!!


----------



## maryam187

Ladies, loved seeing your faces, thank you!


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaaaaaay!! Look at all the members and their Havs!! So nice to see you all.  :whoo:

Omg, Katie, that is one adorable picture of you and the babies! 

Roxie has such gorgeous eyes looking right at us. I love it! 

Very nice, everyone, very nice.


----------



## Missy

Great to put new faces to the names. And such beautiful babies.


----------



## irnfit

I'm so glad this thread was bumped up. I love seeing all the new faces and their adorable furbabies.


----------



## Leslie

How wonderful to see all the beautiful faces, Havs and fur parents, alike. Everyone looks great! Thanks all of you, for sharing.


----------



## AgilityHav

Please ignore the look on my face! I really am happy! LOL

Hailey and I relaxing after a show in the hotel 









Hailey and I in the ring!









Hailey in one of her favorite spots(with my dad)


----------



## AgilityHav

Sorry they are so big! i dont know how to shrink them!!


----------



## marjrc

Great pics, natasha! Nice to meet you too.  Hailey is such a sweetie. Love that pic of her with your dad.


----------



## dotndani

I just wanted to say how great it was to "see" all of you!
All your pics are great!
My camera is on the fritz,so when hubs gets around to fixing it,and if I get a chance I'll get some pics up.
SOme of you saw what I look like anyways,right??
I should get a pic of my daughter with Duncan since she's fallen in love with this forum!!


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Mijo and I cuddling on a lazy Saturday morning. 

~Connie


----------



## marjrc

Hey, Connie! THERE you are! Nice to meet ya. :biggrin1: You two look so comfy!


----------



## earfax

*Mollie and I hanging out in the car*

Hi everyone here is a picture of me and Mollie. I actually took the picture so it looks weird but I thought it was kinda neat.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Very cool photo, Elizabeth. I love self portraits like this.


----------



## earfax

*found a few more*

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Judy A

great pictures....I love the two black and white's.....


----------



## Laurief

Wow - I just caught up on this thread - these pictures are great! I love the ones with the pups cuddling with their Mommies!! 
Alan - I think that Guapo looks so comfy in that bed - that he should be there always!


----------



## imamurph

I LOVE this thread!!! GREAT photos everyone! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Well I finally managed to get a couple of pictures of me with one of my boys (Bailey). They're not great shots lord knows but they're better than nothing.


----------



## LuvCicero

Geri, they are great pictures!! In the first shot I think Bailey is wanting a kiss.  He is a cute thing. Like Cicero, he is growing to fast. Before long, we will both be hunting a puppy. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Scary but I do find myself lusting over puppies. Just how sick am I??? But I want a girl. I wanted a girl from the start and wound up with two boys. *IWAGP*ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Hey all... I am adding a special last section in the calendar with members and their Havs.. so any of these pics.. or any loved ones with your havs.. let me know if its ok to use them. You can even just say its ok.. these may be big enough, if they are not, Ill hit you up. 

Its going to be a big collage, so dont worry how you look , it will be CUTE!

WHOS IN??????


----------



## maryam187

I'm in with any pic of us you can find. I have a newer one if you like (tell me if this is too small):


----------



## Laurief

Melissa, Can I email you a picture for this thread?


----------



## Leeann

Laurief said:


> Melissa, Can I email you a picture for this thread?


OK and after you email it to Melissa you can post for the rest of us to see. Pleeease.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Sure... I'm in.


----------



## pjewel

You can find a bunch of shots of owners and pups here and on page 4 of this thread. OK to use mine. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5609&highlight=luna+long+island&page=2


----------



## Paige

That sounds great Melissa, and don't forgot the thread Men owned by their havs. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3022&highlight=havs


----------



## Rosebud8506

OK to use us! I like this idea!


----------



## LuvCicero

Fine with me....


----------



## Beamer

I'm in, I just have to take a nice pic with Beamer first!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh please use ours.....it's probably the ONLY way poor little Valentino will ever get in print since his mommie is such a pitiful photographer! Do we email them to you or will you just get them from this thread? Thanks!


----------



## Judy A

fine by me....I should have another one taken with Doc....but, we'll see.


----------



## Julie

I'm thinking-----oh thank God I deleted mine out of here quite awhile back! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> I'm thinking-----oh thank God I deleted mine out of here quite awhile back! ound:ound:ound:


Awwwwwww! Julie


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Melissa~
Feel free to use any photo of mine, out of any thread~!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Major bumping up here!!!
















This thread needs some new pics of members with their Havs. I know some of you newbies are out there, so pls. don't be shy and post a photo or two of yourself with your Havanese.


----------



## micki2much

Marj - THANKS for bumping this, I never saw this thread and have just gone through it all! LOVE putting faces with so many names of people I have talked to here for over a year - it was GREAT!!! I do think I may have missed some though (Sally, Paige, Julie to name a few) so even if you have posted, let's do it again! I will get some pics taken and post this week. I can't wait to see some more human and furry faces


----------



## marjrc

That's what I thought, too, Michelle. It is nice to see faces of those we chat with and even those that posted in this thread ages ago, can re-post! 

So, um... where's YOUR picture, hon? lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Linda and Riki*

Riki always looks cute in photos! Let me be as cute as my dog thinks I am!

Now Julie, you HAV to post a photo of yourself. You are famous on this list!


----------



## Leeann

Bumping up again, here is a new one of me and DH in Indy and then this christmas without the boys. Ignore his smirks, he always does that in pictures like it is killing him to have his picture taken :frusty:...


----------



## maryam187

Linda, that is a very cute picture of the two of you!

Leeann, that second pic cracked me up, men are so funny sometimes, LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ok, I was told to post here so we'd all recognize each other in August! This is last year in Cayman, since one of us is always taking the pics we don't have any with both of us and Scooter!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just looked at the photo I posted, really looked at it...could we possibly clash anymore than we do???ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Now Ms. Scooter!*

I wasn't thinking that at all. I was thinking you are lovely and young, and that you guys look good together!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Big guys love little dogs*

Leann, you must feel so protected! He is very tall! I love the dog's faces in the photo, they like their photo taken!

My husband is five seven, and I am five four. I didn't even wear heels in my wedding photo. But my daughter already has hips up higher than mine, so she might be taller than the both of us.

We can invite him to be our guard to watch all the dogs...no one would mess with a big strong man!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thanks Linda! Just made me laugh when I looked at it more critically.


----------



## Leeann

Ann I love that picture and am glad we will be able to recognize each other in Aug. of course the red boa's will help also.

Linda yes I feel very protected, I wore 3" heals on my wedding day hoping at least part of my head would be above his shoulder.


----------



## Sheri

Okay, here is one of me with Tucker. (I don't like pictures of me, either, as some have said.) But, it is nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Leeann said:


> Ann I love that picture and am glad we will be able to recognize each other in Aug. of course the red boa's will help also.
> 
> Linda yes I feel very protected, I wore 3" heals on my wedding day hoping at least part of my head would be above his shoulder.


Red boas??? Did I miss something? I may have to reconsider... (LOL)


----------



## MaddiesMom

I just love seeing all the happy faces with their Havs. I never posted one before, probably because I hate seeing myself in a photo. But I'll break down and post one of Maddie and me that was taken as part of the therapy dog gallery at ARF. Maddie is wearing her little therapy vest in it. While she absolutely loves the therapy activities, she's always been less than thrilled with the vest. Hope the picture doesn't show that too much! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Going through this thread again brings back so many great memories, Christy holding baby Rufus, Carolina & Maryam before Kubrick & Pablo, Me and the boys getting to meet Missy for the first time. This thread will be 2 years old in a few more months, WOW. I love all the new additions, it's nice putting a face with the pups.


----------



## maryam187

Jeanne, WOW, you look so much like my very first teacher! I LOVED her. We had just moved to Germany and I didn't speak a single word German. My parents put me in a language class for one year instead of preschool. I was so intimidated on the first day that I cried and ended up sitting on my teacher's lap...for the entire year eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom

maryam187 said:


> Jeanne, WOW, you look so much like my very first teacher! I LOVED her. We had just moved to Germany and I didn't speak a single word German. My parents put me in a language class for one year instead of preschool. I was so intimidated on the first day that I cried and ended up sitting on my teacher's lap...for the entire year eace:


Maryam, that's a coincidence! I used to teach elementary school (second grade). Maybe I still have that "teacher" look. LOL! I assume your first teacher was German? I'm of Scotch-Irish descent with some Heinz 57 thrown in, so that's interesting that we look alike. They say that everyone has a twin.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, LOL, Spencer is the same way! When we took the wedding pictures, I had to make sure to tell the photographer not to MAKE him smile because if you make him do it, it just looks horribly fake.

Everyone looks great with their Havs and without!  Since I haven't posted here since BEFORE I had Kubrick (wow, Leeann, I even forgot about that!), here's my favorite pic of me and the Kube-man together:


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> Leeann, LOL, Spencer is the same way! When we took the wedding pictures, I had to make sure to tell the photographer not to MAKE him smile because if you make him do it, it just looks horribly fake.


Spencer's a big guy too right? I guess Big Boys cant smile ound:


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I think you're onto something there! :laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Like when Monica was trying to get Chandler to smile for their engagement photo on Friends! Too funny!!!


----------



## micki2much

Lina - your pictures are always soooo beautiful! AND I love Kubrick's coloring!!!


----------



## Leeann

Scooter's Family said:


> Like when Monica was trying to get Chandler to smile for their engagement photo on Friends! Too funny!!!


ound:ound:ound: That's it!!!


----------



## marjrc

Lina, I love that picture of you and Kubrick! 

Leeann, holy smokes, your hubby is tall!! I mean, I know you're a shorty, but ...... You make a beautiful couple, even with his goofy grin. LOL 

Nice to 'meet' you, Ann! You look great! Umm... the boas...... you'll have to read the thread on "National, who's going?" 

Jeanne, you and Maddie look great! Nice to see you, too, Sheri!! Hey, Linda, looking good!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

When DH hears about the margaritas, parties and now...boas, he may reconsider sending me by myself! LOL


----------



## iluvhavs

That's me in the front with Rico. We were sporting the same hairdo that day LOL. Rico was not happy to be in this picture. This was taken on our 25th wedding anniversary. That's the family! Pre-Lucy.


----------



## Thumper

I love this thread  Nice to see it brought back! 

Speaking of Nationals, we should post some of those pics on this thread:


----------



## trueblue

I love seeing pics of all of you! Ann, that's a really good pic of you and your hubby...you guys are very good looking. Actually, all of you are. I promise to get one on here of me and Cricket, but for now, here's the NYE shot I posted in another thread (I'm in the middle of my 2 best buds).


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thanks Kim! I thought the same thing seeing everyone else's photos. It's nice to put a face with the names and dogs.


----------



## marjrc

Kara, that is a great shot!! We tried getting everyone for a group shot, but somehow that never did pan out. Can you imagine trying to organize a shot of forum members at the Chicago show this year?? :frusty: ound: ound: Sounds like half the forum will be there!! :biggrin1:

So nice to see more friendly faces! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Marj, I thought that you, and Katie and Amanda had taken group pics of us in the bar on that last night? Remember, we were taking the tattoo pictures also (which I never saw either), and Beverly took some too I thought? Does anyone have any of those?


----------



## earthnut

Me and DH


----------



## n2scouting

*Daddy let me on the couch.*

Don't tell Mommy, but Daddy let me on the couch for some snuggle time. Jim


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- Here you go!!!




























Top: Ryan aka Beamer, Leeann, Me-Amanda aka ama0722, Laurie aka LaurieF, Katie aka MopTopHavanese, Beverly aka BeverlyA

Bottom: Bottom: Kimberly aka Havtahava, Megan aka casperkeep, Marj aka Marjc


----------



## Scooter's Family

Tell us new people who's who in the photo please!


----------



## ama0722

Ann- I edited my previous post to make it easier  I have some other ones I will try and find and post too


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thanks Amanda, can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## ama0722




----------



## Laurief

Yahoo, where is Beverly's tattoo?? That is great~


----------



## ama0722

I only had yours Laurie  But how about a few more pics to make up for it! Okay everyone should want to go to National now 













































How did I not take that little girl home with me???


----------



## Leeann

This is fun seeing all these pictures again, sure makes me looking forward to Aug.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh great photos Amanda!!! Inspires me to join you all in August !


----------



## Sheri

Oh, I wish I could come!! Love the photos and the names! Thanks, you guys!


----------



## BeverlyA

Here you go Laurie, a picture of my Sailor Jerry tat...and for all you young whipper snappers...he was a real person before they named some rum after him!

Since I don't generally run around Nationals in a backless outfit, you haven't seen this tat Laurie, but this is what's all over my back.


----------



## BeverlyA

A few more Forum members at Nationals in Richmond in 08. The first picture is Pattie with Rico and ChaCha.

Second picture is Pat and Laurie, sorry, I'm not sure which of Pat's furbabies that is.

The third picture shows Lu in front of the Forum quilt and the HRI quilts by the HRI booth.


----------



## BeverlyA

Here is Ryan and Kathy, probably celebrating a much deserved win by Vallee 

The big winner herself! :first:

and LL and me hangin out. :faint:


----------



## maryam187

BEVERLY, how in the world did you meet the James Ladies Love so much?! That's too funny...


----------



## BeverlyA

Now if you still aren't convinced to go to Nationals, just look at some of the terrific stuff you could come home with!

Here is a really neat Havanese flag I won at the HRI auction on Thursday night. 
Next is the most beautiful Havanese windchime that was up for auction at the HCA auction on Friday night.

This next picture was a denim bejeweled jacket that was autographed by Cesar and was auctioned off for HRI.

Here is Beth with some cool glasses that she won at the HRI auction.

Now I'm not saying that everyone will be as lucky as Amanda was at the auction, but look at what SHE found there!!!

Now I'd say these are some pretty good reasons to attend!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

LOL, Maryam, I have had a crush on him for about....EVER, and even though he was trying to make his way threw the Richmond airport like he was just anyother guy, there was no fooling me! I tried to keep myself from acting like a total fool and he couldn't have been any nicer. A genuinely friendly person. Now it's not just a crush, I'm totally in love! :whoo:
Oh, and I have to add, ,that body is hard as a rock!
When I told my girlfriend, she didn't even act surprised, ,,she just said, "yeah, where's the 6 pack shot?" lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*okay, I'm totally dumb...who is the guy?*

Who is LL James? All I know are havanese!

Amanda, who are all the lovely folks in the photos?


----------



## BeverlyA

Linda, that's LL Cool J....aka Ladies Love Cool James

He's an old school rapper, actor, businessman. Recently he's been in lots of commercials. A Pepsi one, an Old Spice one, he has a new line of clothes for Sears, a new album out. Seems like he's on TV a lot since he met me, err, I mean since I met him


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Oops born in 1956*

Well I had heard of LL Cool J, just didn't know who James was. Now I get it.

When I worked in the schools, I was telling the kids about a sad time at Christmas because I wanted a 33 Beatles Album and all I got was a 45...so I was disappointed.

The child exclaimed, Santa gave you a gun! Shows you how times have changed...and that school was in a very nice neighorhood.

LL Cool J probably knows both!


----------



## BeverlyA

Linda, I'll give the names of the people sitting at the big table in the one picture of Amanda's. 

Starting on the left of the screen, with the young blond girl, I don't know her! After that is Jennifer C., Leeann, Kristen, Marj, Amanda, Dana, Laurie, Meagan (casperkeep), Katie (MopTop) 

Further down is a picture with 3 women all wearing black. In that picture, from left to right is Katie, Amanda and Sarah, Kathy's daughter.

I hope I got all of that right, feel free to correct me!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Beverly, isnt that little girl Jennifer's daughter??

Oh I just saw your back Tat - cool!!!! I did see the ones on your arm, but didnt know that it was part of a tapestry!


----------



## Thumper

Nice pictures  I have some pics that I took of yall' in the reserved seating and at that lounge in front of Starbucks,but I swear, there was something wrong with each and every one of them, one person would be smiling and the other had closed eyes and funny face, lol and then the next one, was the opposite, the other person looked good and the blinking or blurrrr on the other person! lol I think it was ME getting used to my new SLR more than anything.


----------



## ama0722

thanks for filling in the blanks on the names- I was in a rush last night  And if anyone else has photos, it is fun to remember the good times  I had a lot of those goofy photos too. I think the lighting in the bar was pretty bad. But then again I just had my little tiny purse camera.

Beverly- who cares what he does. Just ask him to take off his shirt!!! That is the only qualification I think I care about <BG>

Sorry, no it isn't Jennifer's daughter cause I assumed the same. Wasn't it Laura (who does the auctions?)'s daughter?


----------



## Leeann

Here is one of my favorites of Jennifer with her Gracie.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's a really sweet picture!


----------



## trueblue

Hey....I wanna go to Nationals!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Are you going Kim? I am, already made my reservations so I can't bail out. I'm still nervous though!


----------



## casperkeep

Those are some really good pics. It makes me ready for Chicago!! I think we will all have a blast!!! Do we have a thread on who all is going this year? Cant remember?


----------



## maryam187

Just saw this one DH took of us, it's far away, but I like it.

ETA: you can click on it to enlarge


----------



## Sheri

Oooooh, I like it, too, Maryam! It gives the feeling of a lazy, meandering kind of day.


----------



## marjrc

Nice to meet some of you new members!!!

Those Nat'l photos are just great. We did see them in the thread Leeann had started back then...... I'll try to find it...... Here:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5698

They're all there! 

Oh Bev, you know that much about LL? I had no idea!! Well, then, it makes you meeting him all the more special. I'm very happy that Marija and Beth came back to let me and the girls know so they could get their pic taken with him. They were happy too, though I am SURE they did not notice that rock hard body of his!! ......... I hope!!!!!!! ound:

Leeann, I had tears in my eyes seeing that photo of Jennifer and Gracie. The love just pours forth! Very nice.


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> Are you going Kim? I am, already made my reservations so I can't bail out. I'm still nervous though!


I would LOVE to...but I don't know how I would ever convince DH that he should stay home with the 3 kids...worth trying, though.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mine is staying home with the 3 kids, aged 17, 14 and 12 along with Scooter! Don't know how I managed that, could be because his business trips take him to the Caribbean so does feel a bit guilty.


----------



## marjrc

This thread hasn't been touched in a while, so here goes ...... a recent picture of me and my boys. 

Sammy wanted to get out of there! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's a great photo Marj!


----------



## Racheval3

This thread has kept me entertained for the last couple of hours (dare I say I'm at work right now :nono: )

It's great getting to see the humans behind all of the pups!

My turn: 
1st picture was taken at a St. Patty's Day Hat Party
2nd picture was taken at my parent's house - Moose and Xander's first playdate.
3rd picture was taken at the breeders on the day we brought Moose home


----------



## irnfit

Great pics Rachel and nice to meet you. Hope you can make it to Laurie's playdate.


----------



## Laurief

Great to see that smiling face Marj!!! And of course those cute boys!! 
Welcome Rachel and Moose - I sure hope you can come to my playdate~


----------



## Racheval3

Where and when is your playdate?


----------



## Laurief

Rachel, I just bumped up the thread for you


----------



## marjrc

Thank you! Though a little makeup and a hair makeover would do wonders! LOL 

Rachel, I love your pictures! Moose is so adorable. That last one is like he's your new baby, all snuggled in his blankie. Too sweet.


----------



## momma_raven

Me and Sasha!


----------



## marjrc

Awww, Joanna, we can hardly see you! :biggrin1:


----------



## momma_raven

I'll take a new one this week after she get's her first grooming.


----------



## kelrobin

I don't think I have even had a photo of myself taken with Jackson, so I made my family take one today 

And then one of my oldest DS


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lovely photos Kathy!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Jackson is beautiful!!
I need to do that, but who knows if I ever will...........


----------



## karin117

Here is one of me and Otis, me all flusht from some hours of coat work. Otis, fab as always


----------



## maryam187

Kathy, good seeing you again. Your son looks SO much like his dad! And Jackson is nice and fluffy as always, we love that little dude.

Karin, you are so pretty and Swedish looking  I have half Swedish friends I grew up with.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great pictures everyone! I just love seeing your happy shiny faces with your lovely happy havs!


----------



## karin117

And me and little Stella, me and Tyra...and me and Hulda...love them all


----------



## marjrc

Nice to 'meet' you, Kathy and Karin! Jackson is beautiful with all that lovely hair! 

Karin, I love seeing your Havs.


----------



## Laurasch

*week-end away*

We visited Skagit co to see the tulips, the boys had a beer together in La Connor, and the next day we went hiking in Deception Pass State Park. Whidbey Island is _very _dog friendly!


----------



## marjrc

Laura, what a stunning first picture!!!! All those tulips, just beautiful. Nice to 'meet' you and hubby, with your dear Hav.


----------



## irnfit

Laura, the tulip picture is beautiful. Hope you frame it.


----------



## pjewel

Laura,

They may be tulips but it reminds me of the scene in The Wizard of Oz where Dorothy is going through the poppy field. Great shots! Both your boys are handsome.


----------



## Sheri

Laura, How could you visit and not contact me?! I'd have loved to meet you at the Pass! If you come over again, or to Skagit, either (where the tulip fields and La Connor are,)
give me notice and maybe we can meet!


----------



## jjulziee

I know I am late but I found the cutest picture of Rudy and my boyfriend Kyle napping together and had to post it :sorry:


----------



## Mraymo

Such a cute picture. You should post over on the Men who are owned by havanese thread too.


----------



## Laurasch

Btw, the little red paw in our photo is one of four . They are just great. In the spring when the aspen drop those sticky litttle pod covers, or there's everygreen 'tar' on the trail, these little 'balloon booties' keep his feet hair from becoming that horrible glued together mess. They don't seem to bother him at all.


----------



## moxie

WAIT!!!! Catherine-Olli's Mom---
I just discovered this delightful thread from May. Did you really say that this woman is 80????
She is my new role model, uh...what is her secret?


----------



## moxie

oops, didn't realize that was May 2007, your mother's picture stopped me in my tracks, wow.


----------



## Sheri

Tucker and I on our walk this afternoon at Deception Pass.

Such a pretty day!


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's a beautiful photo Sheri!


----------



## karin117

A bautyful day and a beutyful picture. Thank you for giving us a glimts of your life


----------



## Laurasch

Sheri,
Glad you and Tucker made it. It's a great place to walk isn't it? L


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Julia! Nice to see your little pupster enjoying his nap too.  

Those booties are very convenient, Laura, but I haven't been able to get them on my guys w/o a huge struggle so returned them. lol 

Debra, now isn't that a shocker to find out how old Catherine's mom is?? Great genes. 

Sheri, great picture ! I think it's the first one I see of you. About time, hon.


----------



## Laurasch

Shoot, sorry they didn't work for you. I think practicing on a stuffed paw might help. I got very quick/smooth at it after I did it a few times, but, as always, our neezers all agree to different things!


----------



## Leslie

:bump: :bump2: 

Bumping this because I know there are a lot of members ("old" and new) who haven't posted a hoto: here yet. In fact, I bet there are many of you who didn't even know this thread existed. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Ok, here's 3 members and their 6 havs "all-in-one" :biggrin1:

L to R: Linda (rikidaisy) with Daisy and Riki; Carole (mellowbo) with Vinny, Gabby and Lulu; Me with Tori


----------



## marjrc

Great idea bumping this thread, Leslie! Come out, come out wherever you are, newbies!


----------



## krandall

I didn't know this thread existed! It was great to be able to put faces with so many of the names of people I've met here on the forum!

So here's introducing my family... most with Kodi in the picture. The first is Kodi with my older son, Robbie, next Timothy, my younger son with Kodi, then my husband, Dave, with the dog he didn't want<g>, then yours truly with Kodi when he was little last summer. Finally, Me with Oliver, the other "love" of my life. This photo is about 4 1/2 year ago, as I haven't shown in almost 2 years due to RA. Oliver is still a member of the family, though. He's not at home any more, but is boarded close by, and I still ride now and then when I'm not too creaky. (and I take Kodi over for visits so he stays used to being around horses) The rest of the time, I have a wonderful teenage girl who rides and shows him for me. Oliver is 16 now, and I've had him since he was a 2 year old and trained him myself. Just before I stopped showing, he and I had earned enough points showing that he is eligible for his Half Arabian Legion of Honor - an award based on cumulative life-time winnings. He has been Region 16 (North East) Hunter champion twice, reserve champion once, and has been in the top 10 annually in dressage every year he has shown. He also was in 13th place nationally in dressage one year. He's a very, very good (and talented) boy! Kodi has big shoes to fill as my training partner! (and we're not just talking shoe size!:biggrin1


----------



## Leslie

Karen it's good to see you! What a nice looking family you have. Wow! Your Oliver is quite the looker, too! What great accomplishments for you and he to have achieved. Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri

Hello, Karen! It's nice to see you and your whole family, including Oliver (and Kodi, of course, but we already get to see him more.  

Oliver is beautiful; and congratulations on doing such a fabulous job training him. Kodi is going to benefit hugely from such devotion and dedication from you. You've got a nice looking batch of guys around you!


----------



## krandall

Thanks, Leslie, they are ALL good boys!<g>


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I found this great thread and thought I would include a picture of Murphy and me relaxing after a long day at the office!


----------



## Missy

Karen, great to see the rest of your handsome family! Oliver is a gorgeous boy! 
Holly nice to put a face to the name!!!


----------



## galaxie

First one is Maddie and me taking a nap when she was a puppy (summer 2005), the second one is this past Christmas, Roscoe, me, and his daddy, Tim!


----------



## marltonmommy

It's funny when I saw this thread, I realized I didn't have any pictures of myself with my furbabies. I have them of the boys and the furbabies and the furbabies themself but none with me. Here is one my husband took tonight!








Also one with my 2 boys, Christopher and Jacob about 2 months ago.









I also realized I don't have a picture with Daddy and furbabies, I'll have to work on that one!


----------



## marjrc

Hey, it's SO nice to "meet" newer members! It's always fun being able to put a face to the name.

Karen, it's nice to see pics of you and your family. Lovely horse!

Natalie, you're just a young thing! lol Good pictures of you and your babies.

Very nice to get a picture of you too, Holly! 

"marltonmommy", I don't know your name, but what a great picture of you with your 3 Havs! Your boys are so cute with their puppies.


----------



## galaxie

^ Haha Marj, sort of! I look like a teenager but I'm really 25


----------



## Sheri

Ha, Natalie, 25 IS a young thing! :becky:


----------



## galaxie

^ hehe, this is very true, but I'm often told that I look much younger!


----------



## BeverlyA

It's great seeing so many new members with the family members.

Karen, I too used to ride and jump before RA. Sometimes I wonder how I trained and controlled such large, powerful animals, but now I can't get Cooper to stop climbing on the back of the sofa to climb on Johns head!

Beverly


----------



## krandall

galaxie said:


> ^ Haha Marj, sort of! I look like a teenager but I'm really 25


<g> from OUR perspective, that's ALMOST a teenager! :laugh:


----------



## Carefulove

I think this was taken in September. Bumi and his Mom (AKA me  )


----------



## galaxie

BeverlyA said:


> Karen, I too used to ride and jump before RA. Sometimes I wonder how I trained and controlled such large, powerful animals, but now I can't get Cooper to stop climbing on the back of the sofa to climb on Johns head!


Cool! Are there lots of other members who do/did equestrian? I did for over 8 years but single mom + teenager expenses = me quitting riding and getting a job instead! I really miss it!


----------



## marjrc

Carefulove said:


> I think this was taken in September. Bumi and his Mom (AKA me  )


Hey Zuri! It's you! Nice to finally meet you.


----------



## waybrook

Certainly not the best picture ever taken of me (or Panda). We had been out in the rain and DH wanted to test something on the camera, so.... But at least y'all can see what we look like!


----------



## TurboMom

Turbo and I (last visit...2 weeks ago)

p.s.--what would his colouring be considered?


----------



## krandall

galaxie said:


> Cool! Are there lots of other members who do/did equestrian? I did for over 8 years but single mom + teenager expenses = me quitting riding and getting a job instead! I really miss it!


I rode competitively, trained and taught riding for over 30 years. I still ride when I can, and would love to get back into the show ring, but with RA you just have to take it one day at a time.

The good thing for you is that now that you are an adult and on your own, you can go back to it at any time. It's a sport there are 65 year old Olympians!<g>


----------



## galaxie

krandall said:


> I rode competitively, trained and taught riding for over 30 years. I still ride when I can, and would love to get back into the show ring, but with RA you just have to take it one day at a time.
> 
> The good thing for you is that now that you are an adult and on your own, you can go back to it at any time. It's a sport there are 65 year old Olympians!<g>


So true, except for the whole "I'm a poor student" thing  horses and riding are pricey! One day I will get back into it


----------



## pjewel

Not only do we have our little furry beauties but we have a great looking bunch of humoms to go along with them. Nice to meet you ladies.


----------



## Leslie

So nice to see all you great looking Neezers and Mommies!


----------



## jwilly

*Flickr Pups*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwilly/sets/72157624582020914/

See if any of these are the type you are looking for


----------



## hav2

*We should revive this thread!!*

OOh I'll play! I've never seen this thread before but I have a decent pic of me and Fergus. I'll have to take some newer ones with all my pups How fun! Great getting to see all of you!


----------



## Missy

oh wow! great to see all of you!


----------



## klomanchiodo

I too have just seen this photo challenge and wanted to join in. I've been a camera happy Mom.
1 - This is a photo from the first time we went to visit Willow at the breeder.
2 - This is a photo of me and my husband, Sam, with our Yorkie General. It was Christmas in Florida.
3 - This is Sam with his girls, Willow and Bella.
4 - Sam and Willow giving kisses on her first day home.
5 - Me and Bella on her first day home.

Our family has grown by leaps and bounds this summer.


----------



## klomanchiodo

You look so happy!


----------



## ksj123

Harley and I.


----------



## klomanchiodo

ksj123 said:


> Harley and I.


What a beautiful pair!


----------



## whimsy

how fun to see everyone!!


----------



## marjrc

It's great to see some new faces! Beautiful pictures, everyone.


----------



## shimpli

Hello. I am Teresita and this is my beautiful girl Ache...


----------



## pjewel

Hi Teresita. It's always great to put a face to the name. Beautiful mom, beautiful pup.


----------



## SMARTY

Great photos they put a face to a name.


----------



## roxie2519

galaxie said:


> First one is Maddie and me taking a nap when she was a puppy (summer 2005), the second one is this past Christmas, Roscoe, me, and his daddy, Tim!


Cute pics!


----------



## FinallyIvy

*Ivy and Me- May Challenge*

Ivy and Me! Headed out for shopping. She loves the iphone so I can lure her gaze long enough to "click".


----------



## jcbpaisley

Here's some of me and Diva and one of Diva and her other mom!


----------



## FinallyIvy

Adorable!!!


----------



## Sadie'sMom

*New to site.*

Great website! Have lurked for awhile, but haven't posted much. Sadie is our fawn three year old and is an only child. We basically just live in her world!

Becky


----------



## krandall

Sadie'sMom said:


> Great website! Have lurked for awhile, but haven't posted much. Sadie is our fawn three year old and is an only child. We basically just live in her world!
> 
> Becky


Yay! Another "RV'ing Hav! :welcome:


----------



## Sadie'sMom

Thank you! Yes, winters in Destin and summers in Door County, WI. When we are out in the RV, Sadie loves the long walks three or four times a day and interacting with all the other doggies in the RV park. Loves the beach and seagull feathers, but doesn't like the water. She has a travel crate set up that rests on the back seat with the lip against the console in our tow vehicle. The console is her own personal traveling perch and she can rest in her crate when she gets tired of the scenery. She likes traveling, but she seems to enjoy anything as long as we are there. The only difference in the RV and home is that the zoomie track in the RV is much shorter!


----------



## jmombo

*Miggy & Kit Kat with Momma *

Here I am with my precious fur babies. They are such a blessing to our family... love them so much!


----------



## sandypaws

*Members and their Havs (aka May photo challenge)*



jmombo said:


> Here I am with my precious fur babies. They are such a blessing to our family... love them so much!


They are so cute. It's amazing how much they look alike, faces and coloring. I know you got them from two different breeders, but they sure look as though they could be litter mates.


----------



## jmombo

sandypaws said:


> They are so cute. It's amazing how much they look alike, faces and coloring. I know you got them from two different breeders, but they sure look as though they could be litter mates.


They really do look alike. As of right now, their coats are exactly the same color. When they wrestle, it is nearly impossible to see where one ends and the other begins!!! LOL


----------



## FinallyIvy

Sadie is adorable!!!!


----------



## Sadie'sMom

Thank you! Sadie has really exceeded our expectations. When we received her as a baby, she would not eat on her own and we had to hand feed her, piece by piece, until she started eating on her own about three weeks later. I read about all the issues other owners are having with their Havs and feel very fortunate that we had no issues with anything. She potty trained very quickly and learned to sit in front of us when she needs to go out. If we don't notice her, a bark gets our attention. She is with us nearly 100% of the time with lots of interaction. When you are retired you can do that. I think the constant interaction reinforces that we are all in this family together and she knows exactly what is acceptable and what is not. She always "asks" to get on our lap or on the bed by scratching with one paw (she is right handed!). She loves being around other doggies, but hates cats, squirrels, and deer. She has her own games she likes and loves any paper goods within her reach (napkins, paper towels, kleenex, etc). She doesn't eat them, just shreds them and leaves them in a pile. It's just one of her games. It's hard to imagine that because of traveling we had put off getting her for 5 years.


----------



## MonkeyLove




----------



## azcolaw

*Griffin*

Hi, I am a new member and this is my puppy, Griffin. He is 18 weeks old now. (11 weeks in picture) I also have a female Havanese, who is 15 months old. I have read the forum for a while, but just figured out how to join. I was having problems with the spam blocker. 
Anyway, great to be part of a forum with such great people and information - and Havs, of course. 
Roxanne


----------



## sandypaws

Hi Roxanne and Griffin and welcome to the forum. You have to send us some bigger pictures of Griffin so we can get to really see him. :welcome:

I noticed that you are from Denver. My daughter is living there for a few months and just arrived here today for a visit. She's been telling us all about Denver and how much she loves it there.


----------



## azcolaw

Hi,:wave:
Thanks for the welcome! Here is a close-up of Griffin and one of him with big sister Ginny, too. 
That's great your daughter lives in Denver! I've been here about 7 years, from the south originally. It is wonderful in Colorado. 
I was going to start a post or thread with pictures of the dogs, but could not figure it out. So, I am happy to at least be able to post here.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Roxanne - you and Griffin and Ginny are so cute!! Welcome to this fabulous forum and thanks for posting great pictures. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## sandypaws

Thanks for the pictures of your babies, Roxanne. Both of them are adorable. I love the picture of the two together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

What cuties you have there Roxanne! We want more pictures...i'm on vacation and when i get back i will post pics of Chester.


----------



## azcolaw

Thanks everyone!! 
Ruth, Griffin's birthday is 4-2-13, so he and Chester are just 2 days apart!


----------



## 2CuteHavanese

*Toby's Mustache Smiling*

This photo is completely untouched!!!!


----------



## 2CuteHavanese

*Becca*

This photo says a ton of things! However to me it screams wistfulness. Let me know whatcha' think.


----------



## 2CuteHavanese

*Abby*

Abby FINALLY(!!! lol!) looking at the camera.


----------



## tra_po

2CuteHavanese said:


> This photo is completely untouched!!!!


I am sitting here smiling from ear-to-ear just like your silly pup! LOVE IT!


----------



## tra_po

2CuteHavanese said:


> Abby FINALLY(!!! lol!) looking at the camera.


She's beautiful.


----------



## 2CuteHavanese

tra_po said:


> I am sitting here smiling from ear-to-ear just like your silly pup! LOVE IT!


Thanks! Abby is such a hoot but drat it all she is such a wiggle worm it can difficult to get a good pic of her!!! Lol


----------



## 2CuteHavanese

tra_po said:


> She's beautiful.


Thanks! Abby is very beautiful, as well as fluffy lol. I have have seen and worked with quit a bit of Havanese puppies, and so far she is the closest to my heart with here lively temperament and snuggles.


----------



## heather357

we had a messy hair day 

Blossom and Heather


----------



## SPLAbby

Benjy goes to the park!


----------



## Heather's

SPLAbby said:


> Benjy goes to the park!


Cute as a bug!


----------



## Lilysmom

-Me and Lily taking a selfie -Lily in her raincoat w my daughter Lucy , who she loves just about as much as me. ?? -Helping us plant the garden while it sprinkled. -Watching my son in the games store. -And this I just caught her sitting in this tray.


----------



## krandall

Wow! This is an old one!!! Thanks for resurrecting it!


----------



## Lilysmom

krandall said:


> Wow! This is an old one!!! Thanks for resurrecting it!


 oh yeah I see it was 2016. Lol. I just started venturing out from general and puppy forums.


----------



## Tux's Mom

This is Tux and Mom (Dad took the photo) of a happy day on the water. We rented a pontoon boat and toured the bay. You would have thought he had been boating his entire life (1 year and 2 months). LOL


----------



## Chloethepuppy

Chloe's mama and papa...


----------



## Milo's Mom

Does anyone know what happened to Marj who started this thread? We haven't heard from her in years.


----------



## krandall

Milo's Mom said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Marj who started this thread? We haven't heard from her in years.


She's still around on FB... A lot of people left the forum when it was sold.


----------



## krandall

There are so many photos missing from that thread (a bunch of people pulled all their photos when they left the forum) we should just start a new one from scratch!


----------

